# Codificador Estereo



## djchinomix (Feb 25, 2008)

Hola amigos del foro.
Abro este tema para hacerles unas consultas: Tengo que armar un codificador estereo para una emisora de mi sector, yo encontre este y queria saber si sera bueno o no, o si sera capas de modular el equipo transmisor de la emisora el cual soporta hasta 3 Vpp en la entrada MPX, se necesitara amplificar la salida MPX del codificador?.
Aparte de esa duda servira colocar antes de sus entradas de audio L y R un condensador de 1 nF paralelo con una resistencia de 47 k para dar enfasis al audio.
Bueno aca dejo sus esquemas y el PCB diseñado por mi en PCB Wizard.

*Muchos Saludos
Y Gracias...*


----------



## elaficionado (Feb 26, 2008)

Hola.
Está a primera vista, muy bueno este circuito.

Chao.
elaficionado


----------



## djchinomix (Mar 3, 2008)

En IC 4018 Tendra algun reemplazo, solo encontre uno el la tienda y nesecito otro por que estoy armando 2 circuitos iguales.
Ninguna tienda de electronica de aca lo tiene, en todas se agoto y ya es dificil que llegue.


----------



## elaficionado (Mar 3, 2008)

Hola.
El cd4018 está como un divisor de 6.
Vas ha tener que usar otro divisor, y cambiar el PCB.
Suerte.
Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## djchinomix (Mar 4, 2008)

Hola aca hice una modificacion del esquema sustituyendo el CD4018 por un 74LS93.
Habra quedado bien?...
Saludos..


----------



## necpool (Mar 4, 2008)

Hola, bueno voy a comentar algo de ese coder yo lo arme hace ya un tiempo y funciona, en estos momentos esta instalado en una emisora amiga, te recomiendo cambiar el operacional por un Tl071 si lo puedes reemplazar hazlo. el coder va bien no tiene la calidad de un Elenos pero para ir empezando alcanza, tiene una buena separacion de canales. 
muy pronto publicare en este foro otros codificadores que ya eh armado y funcionan de maravilla buena calidad de audio y separacion de canales.

Saludos


----------



## elaficionado (Mar 4, 2008)

Hola.
El 74LS93 funciona con 5V.
Usa el 4017 como divisor de 6.
Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## djchinomix (Mar 4, 2008)

Hola amigos del foro.
No me habia percatado que el 74LS93 funcionaba a 5 Volt, yo creo que una solucion seria reducir los 12 Volt a 5 volt o reemplazar por un CD4017 como dice elaficionado, pero no se como adaptarlo.
saludos...


----------



## anthony123 (Mar 5, 2008)

Le colocas la salida 7 del 4017 al pin de reset para que sea un ciclo de 6


----------



## elaficionado (Mar 5, 2008)

Hola.
Tal vez esto te sirva.
La pata 1 es la salida.
Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## djchinomix (Mar 5, 2008)

Hola Amigos. Otra consulta.
cuando termíne de armar el codificador estereo no tengo ningun transmisor aqui en mi casa como para probarlo, pero si tengo un modulador de tv, y una tv que recepciona señales estereo.
¿codificara si lo coloco al modulador de tv? haci me ahorro el pique a la emisora para probarlo.
saludos...


----------



## Carlosdaniel (Mar 5, 2008)

Hola  todos, fijense en este enlace donde pido la ayuda por un codificador casi profesional, todos los que vi usan el modulador blanaceado lm1496, yo lo arme hace como 17 años y funciona hasta ahora sin poblemas. Les envio una copia escaneada del lado de los componentes y del PCB. Estoy atento a cualquier consulta

Carlos Daniel

http://www.dtforum.net/index.php?topic=42581.0


----------



## elaficionado (Mar 6, 2008)

Hola Carlosdaniel.
Sería bueno, que publiques el diagrama.
Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## Carlosdaniel (Mar 6, 2008)

Bueno el diagrama es el del sitio que les envie pero este utiliza una bobina osciladora para obtener las ondas cuadradas de 38 y 19 khz que luego las hace sinusoidales. Yo utilice un cristal de 4,864mhz. con un CD4060 para obtener lo mismo pero mucho mas estable, adjunto les envio otro sitio con transmisore y codificadores

http://www.geocities.com/inoor_9000/pages/Galeri1.html?20083

Ya erme la parte del codificador del BA1404 con este integrado (CD4060) para obtener los 38khz. no tengo tiempo para ponerlo a punto, luego buscare el pcb de un excitador de 100mW de la revista nueva electronica con PLL


----------



## djchinomix (Mar 7, 2008)

hola amigos del foro.
bueno hasta hoy e peliado con el pcb del circuito, primera vez que hago uno, antes hacia circuitos simples y unia solo con cables.
probe con la tecnica del toner y la plancha, despues de intentar como 3 veses vi que el toner estaba completo en el pcb, la ataque con el acido, al sacarla se veia mas o menos desente pero a la hora de comenzar a soldar los componentes las pistas se empezaron a romper, lo que me obligo a unir con cables, pero a la hora de encenderlo conectado al transmisor no genera nada, es como si el audio pasara derecho hacia en transmisor, sin ruidos ni nada.
revise con un tester y con el esquema al lado para ver si habia continuidad en las pistas, todas estan bn, ninguna en corte o junta con otra, pero no funciona. que habra pasado, sera el pcb, yo pienzo que afecta la pasta que trae la soldadura. si alguien sabe como hacer el pcb bien pero no dibujandolo a mano ojala lo explique, ya me tiene desesperado el no poder ponerlo en funcionamiento.

saludos


----------



## Gatxan (Mar 8, 2008)

Hola, es posible que no te funcione el oscilador.
Si audio que pasa a través del coder, es de un canal, y el otro no pasa, es el oscilador.
Si pasa el audio tanto del derecho como del izquierdo, significa que los está multiplexando, pero a una frecuencia incorrecta.

Debes tener 456KHz en el oscilador, 38KHz en el 4066, y 19KHz a la salida del operacional 741 (mejor ponle un CA3140 o TL081).


----------



## djchinomix (Mar 8, 2008)

hola.
que filtro debo ocupar, uno de 455 o 456 khz.
en el esquema dice 455 khz.
saludos


----------



## Gatxan (Mar 8, 2008)

Existen ambos tipos de filtro, pero el de 455 puede ajustarse a 456 con capacitores externos.


----------



## djchinomix (Mar 8, 2008)

gracias gatxan...
hice otro pcb, me quedo mejor que el anterior, pero me pasa lo mismo, suenan los dos lados pero no genera el estereo. en el esquema dice que el filtro es un 455 pero estoy con toda la idea que deberia ser uno de 456. Ya estoy que me doy por vencido con este proyecto.


----------



## djchinomix (Mar 8, 2008)

Se me ocurrio la idea de conectar el codificador a la entrada de microfono de mi pc para analisar las frecuencias con el Cool Edit, aca dejo unas imagenes del resultado obtenido con audio y sin audio. Ojala me puedan ayudar a solucionar el problema.
saludos


----------



## Gatxan (Mar 8, 2008)

Obviamente, en el cooledit debería aparecer un pico de respuesta en los 19000Hz del tono piloto, y no sale.

Has mirado el esquema que he publicado en el otro post?
Ese circuito lo uso yo sin ningun problema para sacar los 456K´s de un resonador de 455, los típicos amarillos de dos patas. Es muy estable si usas capacitores NPO.


----------



## djchinomix (Mar 8, 2008)

Hola, navegango en internet encontre un codificador que usaba un 555 para generar los 76 khz, asi que edite el esquema del codificador.
¿Que opinan ustedes?, funcionara de esa forma.
Saludos


----------



## Dano (Mar 9, 2008)

No sirve porque hay estar regulando el potenciometro para que siempre de los 76kHz, por eso el uso de cristales.

Saludos


----------



## djchinomix (Mar 13, 2008)

hola amigos.
bueno en conclusion me fue imposible hacer funcionar este circuito, nose en que me fallo. Haci que compre el BA1404 y el cristal de 38 khz y hice el codificador con eso.
mañana ire a la emisora a instalarlo y ahi les cuento como funciono. 
para ver si andaba todo bien con el analizador de frecuencia del cool edit pro 2.0 compare el codificador con el BA1404 con un codificador profesional que esta funcionando.
Aca dejo las imagenes que capture con y sin musica, en las que se ve que la señal se levanta en los 19 khz exactos.

Bueno si alguien lo armo y funciona por favor explique que pudo haber sido el error.

Saludos...


----------



## hector_siglo21 (Mar 14, 2008)

Hola gente del foro, les escribo porque estoy interesado en este proyecto, pero tengo un problema con los integrados. Resulta que en la tienda de electronica no consigo el LF741 que figura en el esquema, me dicen que un reemplazo a ese integrado es el LM741, estuve viendo el datasheet y me encuentro con que se alimenta con una fuente simétrica, cosa que en el montaje original del codificador veo que no se dá con el LF741.
Tampoco consigo mucha información sobre el LF741 así que no sé bien si se puede usar este integrado LM741 en su reemplazo y como debe hacerse...Les pido su ayuda, porque mis conocimientos y experiencia no son tantas...

Saludos...


----------



## hector_siglo21 (Mar 14, 2008)

Ya entendí señores como es el tema, leí el datasheet con detenimiento y se puede reemplazar perfectamente el lf741 por el LM741...
Otra consulta que les hago es sobre lo que leí en anteriores comentarios respecto a usar un TL081 en vez del LM741, es muy recomendable esto?...
Una última consulta y disculpen mi ignorancia llegado el caso, pero me surge la duda respecto a la modificación que hay que hacer para obtener los 456Khz a partir de un filtro de 455Khz. La modificación se hace directamente sobre el cd4011 que está en el esquema no es asi?...o se debe montar un circuito aparte con otro cd4011 e inyectarlo al cd4011 que está originalmente en el esquema?...muchas gracias por su paciencia y disculpen, les repito, mi ignorancia.


----------



## Gatxan (Mar 14, 2008)

El LM741 no sirve para nada relacionado con audio. Por el mismo precio hay alternativas mucho mejores y compatibles. Usa el TL081, si ya lo tienes.

Los 456KHz, se pueden obtener ajustando los componentes del oscilador (normalmente un condensador trimmer) y controlando con un frecuencímetro. 
Puesto que está basado en un resonador cerámico, la frecuencia es más "flexible" que un oscilador a cristal de cuarzo.


----------



## hector_siglo21 (Mar 15, 2008)

Ok, gracias por la aclaración. Me pondré manos a la obra en su construcción, en cuanto tenga algo listo les comento como me fué.


----------



## djchinomix (Mar 31, 2008)

hola amigos del foro. pensando un momento sobre que puede haber fallado cuando arme el codificador llegue a la conclusion que fue el lm741, asi que lo elimine y puse potenciometros para ajustar el tono piloto y la salida multiplexada. yo creo que la salida sera capaz de modular un osilador de esos echos con transistores de proposito general los cuales se modulan directamente a la base.

saludos...


----------



## asthar sheran (Abr 4, 2008)

Hola Carlos Daniel! Mira, vi el codificador de estéreo que publicaste en el foro y me pareció chévere... Tu que me dices, ese circuito funciona bien y sin mucho problemas ni ajustes? yo estoy diseñando uno poco a poco pero ya comienzo a desesperarme.

De verdad me interesa armar un codificador como el tuyo y como tu dijiste que desde hace 17 años lo tienes funcionando. ¿que mayor referencia que esa? ahora me gustaria saber si tienes ese diseño en mejores condiciones que la que publicaste, o sea, más legible.  O si por casualidad lo pasaste en limpio para que me lo facilites por favor.....

Si es posible, me gustaría que me explicaras como utilizar el LM1496 para multiplicar los 38KHz con el canal izquierdo con algún dibujo que me envíes porque no entiendo muy bien como hacerlo para mi diseño....

Espero tu respuesta... de antemano gracias.....    Saludos desde Venezuela.


----------



## hector_siglo21 (Abr 28, 2008)

Hola nuevamente gente del foro. Finalmente, luego de varias semanas de haberlo proyectado he concluido con el codificador estereo. Lo malo es que después de haberlo conectado al transmisor no sale la señal en estéreo, solo en mono. He probado los canales de audio de manera independiente y ambos son transmitidos correctamente, pero no tengo la señal piloto que dispara el estereo en el receptor. He revisado el circuito y parece estar todo bien, por eso les pido una opinión para ver que puede ser. Les aclaro que he hecho un diseño propio del circuito impreso que incluye la modificación necesaria para obtener los 456Khz de un resonador cerámico de 455Khz y uso como alimentación una fuente switching de 15V y 800mAa para alimentar el MPX y el TX. Les adjunto el circuito en formato PCB Wizard y el circuito del transmisor que he construido para probarlo (de corto alcance, para uso doméstico). Lo único que he modificado del esquema original es el IC MC7812 por un L7812, el choque VK200 que es casero, enrollando dos vueltas de un alambre esmaltado de unos 0.4 mm aprox, dos capacitores cerámicos a la entrada de audio que son de 100nf y las dos resistencias de 470ohms por dos de 430ohms, fuera de eso el resto está como debería.Les adjunto los diseños y un par de fotos de como ha quedado.

Gracias a todos nuevamente...


----------



## hector_siglo21 (Abr 28, 2008)

Una ultima cosa que olvidé decir es que en las fotos no se ve el trimmer de ajuste porque cuando tomé las fotos ya estaba probando distintas cosas para que funcione, entre ellas reemplazar el trimmer. Es por eso que no está.


----------



## leop4 (Abr 28, 2008)

creo que lo que vos queres es un conversor de mono a estereo o estoy equivocado bue si es asi corregime, aca te dejo algo: http://comunidad.ciudad.com.ar/internacional/aruba/megat/amplificadorfi7.htm

chau


----------



## hector_siglo21 (Abr 29, 2008)

Hola "leop4". No, no es un conversor de mono a estereo lo que necesito. Mi objetivo es armar un circuito multiplexor/codificador de estereo para un pequeño transmisor de fm, y justamente, me puse manos a la obra para armar el multiplexor que en este tema aparece:  (https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/about21249.html).
De igual manera leop4 gracias por la respuesta y por el aporte.
Si alguien mas me puede dar una mano con este codificador le agradezco de antemano. Una cosa que olvidé decir en mis comentarios anteiores es que un síntoma que veo es cuando desconecto la fuente de alimentación y comienzan a descargarse los capacitores electrolíticos, a medida que va cayendo el voltaje se puede observar en el receptor de fm que en un punto el indicador de fm estéreo se enciende, como si al disminuir el voltaje la frecuencia del oscilador del multiplexor tambien varía y se genera en ese momento la señal piloto de 19khz y creo que por ese motivo puedo ver el indicador encenderse. Supongo por este sintoma que el problema se debe a que el IC4011 está oscilando a una frecuencia distinta y por ese motivo no se dispara el estéreo.
Una última cosa, el resonador cerámico que utilicé es uno de 455khz de los amarillos pero de tres patas, no de dos como se decia en este foro. ¿Será este el problema?. ¿Que diferencia existe entre ambos?.

Gracias de antemano...

Bye


----------



## hector_siglo21 (May 2, 2008)

Hola amigos del foro, finalmente debo decirles que el codificador de estereo funciona. Estoy muy conforme con sus prestaciones. Tiene una separación de canales mas que aceptable. Debo agradecerles a todos por haberme ayudado, principalmente a Gatxan que gracias a sus aportes y conocimientos pude (quienes no tenemos posibilidades de conseguir el resonador de 456k) llevar adelante este magnífico proyecto.

Gracias...

Bye...


----------



## Carlosdaniel (May 15, 2008)

hola a todos,como vemos la internet es muy dinamica, fijense en este link de un perfecto codificador estereo con cristal
http://www.audiosys.com.ar/proyectos/codificador/codificador_estereo_para_emisora.htm


Carlos Daniel


----------



## asthar sheran (May 28, 2008)

Como estas hermano? Como lograste por fin hacer funcionar el codificador estereo? Donde estaba la falla?


----------



## hector_siglo21 (Jul 16, 2008)

Hola, la falla (que fue por ignorancia de mi parte) era provocada por el resonador de 455khz. Lo que pasaba es que también existen los llamados "filtros ceramicos" (de igual aspecto pero con tres terminales) y que era el que habia empleado aquí. Gatxan me sacó la duda respecto de este componente y me dijo donde encontrarlos (en controles remotos infrarojos). Una vez que lo reemplacé sin problemas empezó a codificar en estereo.

Eso fué todo el problema...

Bye...


----------



## djchinomix (Jul 17, 2008)

ola hector_siglo21, una pregunta, ocupaste uno de 2 o 3 patitas, que no te entendi muy bien y de 455 o 456.
saludos...


----------



## fabian9013 (Jul 18, 2008)

Una pregunat este codificador estereo se lo puedo conectar a un pll y luego a un tranamisor?

Si es asi el pll de veronica de 1w tiene codificador estereo?


----------



## hector_siglo21 (Jul 18, 2008)

Hola djchinomix...el que por error habia empleado y que ocasionaba que el codificador no funcionara eran los de tres patitas. Eso, según entiendo ahora, son los llamados "filtros de 455khz", se los suele encontrar en todo radio de Am.
El que usé en mi codificador y que hizo que éste funcionara fué un "resonador de 455khz". La diferencia con el filtro de 455khz es que el resonador sólo tiene 2 patitas en vez de tres.

Espero te haya aclarado la duda.

Saludos.


----------



## hector_siglo21 (Jul 18, 2008)

fabian 9013. Según entiendo (si me equivoco que alguien me corrija) este codificador puedes conectarlo a cualquier transmisor mono, tenga o no PLL. Ahora, no entiendo a que te refieres con "conectarlo al PLL y luego al transmisor", lo que si te puedo decir es que en un transmisorcon PLL te debe de funcionar a la perfección.
Lo que debes hacer con este codificador es conectar su salida a la entrada de audio de tu transmisor de Fm (el audio se inyecta al codificador y de este sale el audio con los 38khz necesarios para el estereo) y listo, no hay mas que hacer.
Para los demás, si les interesa, cuando lo construí experimenté un poco con el circuito y logré que el mismo tenga mucha mas separación de canales que con el circuito original, en cuanto tenga un tiempo les comento mejor como hice.

Saludos a todos.


----------



## fabian9013 (Jul 18, 2008)

q bien hector, como veo transmisores con pll y otros sin pll e incluso pll solo, por eso me enreda.
Actualmente iba a hacer uno pero no hay los transistores en mi ciudad  ; ahora que viajo a bogota por estudio alli si me animo a hacerlo con todo.

Gracias por la aclaracion viejo


----------



## djmyky (Jul 18, 2008)

bueno amigos  tube experiencias con varios coders  pero la verdad  los codificadores digitales te dan buena separacion pero en cuestion  de  fidelidad no son muy buenas  alo que si quisiera recalcar son los codificadores analogos  usando  el LM1496  son buenas en calidad de sonido  y su ajuste de separcaion es buena  acerca de los pll he tenido un circuito usando 3 integrados  74197   lo publicare luego de sacarle el diagrama


----------



## fabian9013 (Jul 19, 2008)

Actualmente encontre una pagina donde detallan como hacer un codificador estereo, pero no me atrevo a publicarlo debiso a que no lo he experimentado.

Aca dejo la pagina para que lo vayan viendo y me den sus opiniones ya que se pcoo del tema:

http://www.audiosys.com.ar/proyectos/codificador/codificador_estereo_para_emisora.htm


----------



## herx_goth (Sep 26, 2008)

es codificador parece bueno   pero no encuentro el xtal...


----------



## exetv (Oct 10, 2008)

hola amigos del foro, e realizado este circuito en forma experimental pero no e logrado su funcionamiento, hice el circuito del oscilador aparte como se  publico en este foro pero no paso nada, la duda que tengo es para que es la bobina de 1mh? tambien les cuento que use un cristal de cuarzo de 455khz , el pcb esta perfecto al igual que las soldaduras,cual sera el problema? a quien pueda ayudarme estare eternamente agradecido, mil disculpas y gracias de antemano.


----------



## hector_siglo21 (Oct 15, 2008)

Hola exetv. Te comento que el circuito propuesto si funciona. En cuanto al oscilador debes reemplazar el original que figura en el esquema por el que funciona a partir del resonador de 455khz. Procura utilizar un resonador cerámico de 455khz (los encuentras en controles remotos infrarrojos, es amarillo de dos patas). Prueba con eso, a mi no me funcionaba al principio y créeme que era el bendito resonador todo el problema. Suerte y espero haberte ayudado en algo.


----------



## exetv (Oct 16, 2008)

hola hector siglo 21, mil gracias x tu respuesta, perdon que te pregunte pero , hiciste un circuito aparte del oscilador o usaste el mismo del pcb y le cambiaste el resonador? los controles no usan cristal de cuarzo? bueno voy a probar y te cuento. mil gracias desde ya y estoy eternamente agradecido con vos, saludos.


----------



## hector_siglo21 (Oct 21, 2008)

hola exetv. Te comento que no hace falta "agregar" un circuito al ya propuesto, lo que se hace es "reemplazar" uno de ellos mas que agregarle uno más como tú dices.
Para que entiendas el meollo a continuación te adjunto el circuito original propuesto al principio de este hilo.
La primera de las imágenes muestra el circuito, y si nos fijamos en el oscilador (cd4011) vemos que usa un resonador de 455Khz. Aquí debemos detenernos un segundo porque esto genera confusión y es lo que me pasó a mí. En el esquema figura como resonador uno de 455Khz, en realidad esto es un error. Con la disposición de los componentes que tenemos en el esquema y con el resonador de 455Khz el circuito propuesto *no genera* las señales necesarias para generar el estéreo, el error está en que el circuito original lleva un resonador de 456Khz y no uno de 455Khz.
Para poder usar un resonador de 455Khz (que son mas fáciles de conseguir que los resonadores de 456Khz) es necesario *modificar el oscilador* para que opere correctamente con un resonador de 455Khz.
Amablemente, Gatxan me aclaró las dudas y pude montar el circuito que te muestro en la segunda de las imagenes. Este usa un resonador de 455Khz para generar la señal de 456Khz que hace falta para que se hagan las divisiones correctas. La salida de este "oscilador modificado" se conecta a la pata 14 del cd4018.
De ahí la sugerencia de que busques en un control remoto infrarrojo un resonador de 455Khz. Estos, según entiendo (sino que alguien me corrija por favor), son cristales de cuarzo, pero con la salvedad de que no son tan precisos como un cristal convencional de capsula metalica. Supongo que se usa un resonador en lugar de un cristal por su posibilidad de "correr" la frecuencia un poco a fin de ajustar mejor el circuito.

Espero haber aclarado tus dudas.

Saludos.


----------



## djboofer (Oct 21, 2008)

Respecto a mi Generador stereo...
Yo uso un programa llamado Stereo CODER ... Es gratis y solo tengo que komprar una tarjeta de audio basica para que funcione...

Audio Sale Por tarjeta Primaria -->>> Entra por la otra tarjeta --->> STEREO CODER --->> Sale por la segunda tarjeta --->>> PAsa por un circuito STEREO = MONO y despues al transmsior MONO-aural

Saludos


----------



## exetv (Oct 21, 2008)

hola hector siglo 21, mil gracias por tu aporte, ahora me pondre a trabajar en el tema y luego te comento como me fue,mil gracias desde ya y quedo a disposicion.saludos


----------



## DJ_Glenn (Oct 22, 2008)

hector_siglo21, estoy algo perdido... leí todo el tema, pero entiendo la relación entré el esquema del archivo DSC00029.JPG y el de ES_CODER.GIF. El segundo es usa el resonador de 455 khz pero no los componentes que rodean al 4011 (en el primer dibujo).

Respecto al resonador de 455 kilos... doy fe... me entró curiosidad y busqué el martillo... el reproductor de dvd ya no tiene control remoto, pero yo tengo un resonador de 455khz


----------



## eb7ctx (Oct 23, 2008)

djchinomix dijo:
			
		

> Hola amigos del foro.
> No me habia percatado que el 74LS93 funcionaba a 5 Volt, yo creo que una solucion seria reducir los 12 Volt a 5 volt o reemplazar por un CD4017 como dice elaficionado, pero no se como adaptarlo.
> saludos...



también puedes usar un lm7805L (el pequeño) es barato y te deja la tensión en 5 voltios.


----------



## herx_goth (Nov 25, 2008)

hola ---------
hola he conseguido el resonador de 456 khz..... estaba en un receptor de radio  no se la marca por que solo encontre la tarjeta........


la pregunta es .. por que solo se enciende la señal stero del receptor ,pero       no separa.....

sera el integrado? n  o ha y separacion


----------



## diego_z (Dic 2, 2008)

hola veo que estan enrredados con el resonador , en definitiva que frecuencia debe generar el 4011 455 , 456 , 75 ,  57 , 38 khz ?


----------



## DJ_Glenn (Dic 14, 2008)

La verdad que yo tengo en marcha un codificador estéreo (con numeración limada en los integrados...) pero tiene dos bobinas y una resistencia y un condensador trimer para el ajuste (además de otros presets). La cosa es que en el circuito no hay nada parecido a un cristal o a un resonador como puede ser el 455. El aparato fue ajustado hace meses y la verdad funciona de maravillas después de mucho uso, muchas encendidas y apagadas.

Así que el circuito posteado por djchinomix no representaría problema alguno durante su funcionamiento... digo, lo peor que puede pasar es que haya que ajustar un poquito cada tanto. Ahora, antes de encarar su realización y dar una opinión más real, mi pregunta sería... funciona? es que parece demasiado facilito...

es que si hablamos de facilito, tenemos esto: http://web.telia.com/~u85920178/audio/stereo_enc.htm conseguí todos los componentes menos el cristal...


----------



## diego_z (Dic 14, 2008)

hola  DJ_Glenn sin menospreciar cualquier diseño el que arme es este: https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f22/codificador-stereo-tx-17388/

lo tengo andando desde hace unos dias , me gusta su funcionamiento y es bastante sencillo


----------



## DJ_Glenn (Dic 14, 2008)

diego_z por ahí lo engorroso es el pic... ya llegaré a eso.


----------



## diego_z (Dic 14, 2008)

jejeno se que le ves de engorroso solo le cargas el hex y ya sale andando , 19khz por un lado y 38 khz por el otro, animo amigo


----------



## DJ_Glenn (Dic 15, 2008)

a riesgo de quedar como un loser ante todos ustedes, reconozco que nunca programé ni cargué programa en un pic  más, tengo casi listo el pll que sale en http://pira.cz ... ese casi es... el pic...

Compré un aparatito para grabar, pero no tengo idea de como enchufarlo... así que ahí está... en un costadito... abandonado...


----------



## diego_z (Dic 15, 2008)

no quedaras como nada , mira que puerto de conexion tiene tu programador ? seguro es db9 , si es asi atras del pc tenes ese puerto( a no ser que uses un notebook , este en la mayoria de modelos carece del puerto db9),bajate winpic 800 o algun otro programa para comunicar el pc con tu programador y despues te comento los siguientes pasos asi no te enrredas


----------



## DJ_Glenn (Dic 25, 2008)

Este es el programador que tengo. No encontré documentación de este módulo. Tiene 5 pines que se me ocurren son para grabar un pic que esté en otra placa... a pesar de seguir las pistas de estos pines con ayuda de la hoja de datos del 16f84, todavía no se como enchufarlo.


----------



## Dano (Dic 25, 2008)

DJ_Glenn dijo:
			
		

> djchinomix posteó esto: https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/download.php?id=8676 pero dano le tiró mala onda con el 555. La verdad que yo tengo en marcha un codificador estéreo (con numeración limada en los integrados...) pero tiene dos bobinas y una resistencia y un condensador trimer para el ajuste (además de otros presets). La cosa es que en el circuito no hay nada parecido a un cristal o a un resonador como puede ser el 455. El aparato fue ajustado hace meses y la verdad funciona de maravillas después de mucho uso, muchas encendidas y apagadas.
> 
> Así que el circuito posteado por djchinomix no representaría problema alguno durante su funcionamiento... digo, lo peor que puede pasar es que haya que ajustar un poquito cada tanto. Ahora, antes de encarar su realización y dar una opinión más real, mi pregunta sería... funciona? es que parece demasiado facilito...
> 
> es que si hablamos de facilito, tenemos esto: http://web.telia.com/~u85920178/audio/stereo_enc.htm conseguí todos los componentes menos el cristal...



Ahora que veo que este tema revivió tengo algo para contarles...

Hace unos dias en mi tiempo libre se me ocurrio armarme otro codificador estereo, yo habia armado un circuito parecido a ese pero directamente se corria mucho la frecuencia piloto y no codificaba nada, por alguna razon en la vida lo tire al circuito.

Entonces volviendo a la tarea decidí armar el que subio DjChinomix, la experiencia no fue nada buena nuevamente, pero tuve un avance. Resulta que el circuito "codificaba", el problema es que algo tan simple no podia funcionar muy bien, a las horas, a medida que la placa se calentaba al igual que el 555 la frecuencia se corría, pero como habia conseguido un potenciometro de un ajuste muy fino era facil volverlo a poner en la frecuencia correcta. Otro problema era que se escuchan varios armónicos molestos, muy molestos, que cuando se va la música se escuchan de fondo, y ademas la separacion de canales era bastante mala, habia estereo pero poco definido.

Despues de liarme un rato, lo arme tal como aparecía en el esquema y el cambio fue excelente, sonido con calidad profesional, ningun zumbido ni nada, buena separación entre canales, todo lo que se espera cuando armamos un circuito   

Como conclusión les recomiendo que no armen con el 555, si quieren hacerlo para probar, pues háganlo pero ya saben una de los posibles finales de la historia   

Saludos


----------



## DJ_Glenn (Dic 25, 2008)

y para este? http://web.telia.com/~u85920178/audio/stereo_enc.htm  ? sustituto para el cristal?


----------



## diego_z (Dic 25, 2008)

DJ_Glenn dijo:
			
		

> Este es el programador que tengo. No encontré documentación de este módulo. Tiene 5 pines que se me ocurren son para grabar un pic que esté en otra placa... a pesar de seguir las pistas de estos pines con ayuda de la hoja de datos del 16f84, todavía no se como enchufarlo.


hola mir para conectarlo al pic en su placa , te adjunto un diagrama con el que puedes conectarlo , fijate cuales son los pines que corresponden en el programador( este vale ppara 16f84 y 16f628 para otro tipo por ej 876 solo debes mirar el dataset para saber cuales son sus pines ) espero te sirva, no olvides desactivar el perro al programar
saludos y felices fiestas diego


----------



## DJ_Glenn (Dic 26, 2008)

diego_z, gracias por la información... pero que es el perro?

felices fiestas electrónicas


----------



## diego_z (Dic 26, 2008)

el perro guardian es el registro wdten de los pic de microchip, es el encargado de tener el pic en marcha en caso de colgarse , perooooo funciona bien si en el asm lo refrescas cada tantos ciclos en caso contrario el programa no funciona por estar siempre receteando el micro , por eso se recomienda tener esa casilla sin tildar al grabar el micro (la casilla del Software que usas para conectar el archivo a cargar con el pic) el Software puede ser winpic 800 por ej es el que uso y va como bala
saludos diego


----------



## DJ_Glenn (Dic 27, 2008)

ok, a penas sepa que pasó con todas mis cosas (tenemos internas y voy perdiendo), le doy pa delante con el proyecto.


----------



## viczea2002 (Mar 6, 2009)

Amigos estoy ensamblando el transmisor FM de PABLIn del 18 watts y me dice q esto soporta una señal de audio de 1Vpp normalizadauna, que quiere decir esto?

http://www.pablin.com.ar/electron/circuito/radio/txfm18/index.htm

saludos


----------



## DJ_Glenn (Mar 6, 2009)

1vpp es la señal 'normalizada' de los preamplificador... por ejemplo, la salida de audio de un reproductor de dvd o cd, de un televisor, mesa de mezclas, etc.

Los codificadores estéreo también tienen esa salida normalizada... de cualquier manera, no es crítico... si te queda muy alto el audio, a punto de distorsionar (siempre y cuando esté bien sintonizado el transmisor), podes poner un potenciometro para atenuarlo, la mayoría de los excitadores vienen así. Si te queda muy bajo el audio (siempre y cuando esté bien sintonizado el transmisor), podes poner un amplificador entre el coder y el transmisor... nada rebuscado: algo basado en un transistor te debería servir...


----------



## sonido (Abr 5, 2009)

Hoa ,baje los archivos pcb del generador de estereo , tengo el protel  dxp2004 instalado ,pero no logro visualizarlo. Alguiem me puede indicar un programa que lo abra?


----------



## djchinomix (Abr 7, 2009)

El PCB Wizard


----------



## DJ_Glenn (Abr 8, 2009)

aca les dejo un coder estereo que parece facilito... no usa ni un resonador ni un cristal, pero parece bonito jeje dediqué un rato al pcb wizard y salió lo que salió. No he tenido tiempo de comprar los materiales así que no lo he probado.

Se los dejo nomás... así que opinen ustedes mismos...

Como siempre... ni cargo me hago si no funciona o si rompen algo...


----------



## exetv (Abr 8, 2009)

dj glenn me parece simple el circuito, a simple vista se ve barbaro y voy a tratar de hacerlo, gracias por tu aporte. saludos


----------



## DJ_Glenn (Abr 9, 2009)

Me olvidaba. En el pcb no puse la etapa del BF494... Es que solo me interesaba el estereo...De cualquier manera, revisen el pcb porque no lo he probado... y como lo hice a ojo (ni los datasheets miré) puse los 3 integrados como si fueran de 14 patas cada uno...


----------



## exetv (Abr 17, 2009)

hola dj glenn no pude abrir el archivo del pcb del circuito que publicaste, sino es mucha molestia podrias publicar el pcb del coder, sino no hay problema tratare de hacerlo yo, desde ya mil gracias, saludos


----------



## DJ_Glenn (Abr 18, 2009)

insisto en que no lo he probado aún. espero les sirva de algo que lo postee como imagenes. Saludos.


----------



## exetv (Abr 18, 2009)

mil gracias dj glenn, me parece barbaro este proyecto me voy a poner manos a la obra y te cuento como me fue, coordiales saludos y mil gracias nuevamente.


----------



## DJ_Glenn (Abr 19, 2009)

Edito este mensaje porque la verdad no quiero cargar el tema con información inutil de mi parte... si sale andando pongo todo lo relacionado... sino... nada!


----------



## gabriel7747 (Jul 8, 2010)

pronto publicare algo digital *QUE* termine hace unos dias es simplemente el codificador digital, tiene 5 integrados y un regulador de voltaje, la separacion es escepcional cuando desconectas una entrada sea l o r simplemente el parlante se apaga aun pegando la oreja este  resulto despues de 4 dias de diseño en mi laboratorio se escucha como un compact disc por fin es lo *QUE* buscaba en internet no encontraran nada i*GU*al todos estos esquemas aparecen con errores, no porque prenda el piloto es estereo , pronto publicare el esquema, el 1496 es bueno pero hay que ajustar bien sino una mala separacion sera el resultado y splaters en el sonido.


----------



## Dano (Jul 8, 2010)

gabriel7747 dijo:


> pronto publicare algo digital k termine hace unos dias es simplemente el codificador digital, tiene 5 integrados y un regulador de voltaje, la separacion es escepcional cuando desconectas una entrada sea l o r simplemente el parlante se apaga aun pegando la oreja este  resulto despues de 4 dias de diseño en mi laboratorio se escucha como un compact disc por fin es lo k buscaba en internet no encontraran nada iwal todos estos esquemas aparecen con errores, no porque prenda el piloto es estereo , pronto publicare el esquema, el 1496 es bueno pero hay que ajustar bien sino una mala separacion sera el resultado y splaters en el sonido.



Excelente, pero cuida la ortografía, somos bastantes exigentes en ese tema, evita usar todo lenguaje SMS.


----------



## gabriel7747 (Jul 8, 2010)

bien lo hare dano


----------



## moises calderon (Jul 8, 2010)

Me suena a negocio, el que tiene algo lo publica, es mi parecer, disculpen, si soy muy directo, saludos


----------



## fabian9013 (Jul 12, 2010)

perdonen mi ignorancia, pero que significa la salida denominada MPX, es que en todos los codificadores estereo lo veo, y no me parecia buena idea, abrir un post por esa pequeña duda. Otra cosa es que en que la salida del codeficador, simplemente lo conecto a la entrada de audio de modulador fm?


----------



## Dano (Jul 12, 2010)

fabian9013 dijo:


> perdonen mi ignorancia, pero que significa la salida denominada MPX, es que en todos los codificadores estereo lo veo, y no me parecia buena idea, abrir un post por esa pequeña duda. Otra cosa es que en que la salida del codeficador, simplemente lo conecto a la entrada de audio de modulador fm?



MPX = Multiplexada

Si, de la salidad MPX a la entrada del transmisor...


----------



## andreiu (Jul 12, 2010)

gabriel7747 dijo:


> pronto publicare algo digital *QUE* termine hace unos dias es simplemente el codificador digital, tiene 5 integrados y un regulador de voltaje, la separacion es escepcional cuando desconectas una entrada sea l o r simplemente el parlante se apaga aun pegando la oreja este  resulto despues de 4 dias de diseño en mi laboratorio se escucha como un compact disc por fin es lo *QUE* buscaba en internet no encontraran nada i*GU*al todos estos esquemas aparecen con errores, no porque prenda el piloto es estereo , pronto publicare el esquema, el 1496 es bueno pero hay que ajustar bien sino una mala separacion sera el resultado y splaters en el sonido.


hola amigo gabriel estamos a la espera del codificador ese que decias.un saludo


----------



## fabian9013 (Jul 12, 2010)

Una pregunta gabriel, usted hace el procesamiento del audio digital, aclaro, digitaliza el audio, le hace preenfasis, le haces la separacion, todo lo anterior en forma digital, y luego la convierte a digital, para luego modular, porque si es asi, es un aportazo a la comunidad.


----------



## gabriel7747 (Jul 15, 2010)

andreiu dijo:


> hola amigo gabriel estamos a la espera del codificador ese que decias.un saludo



disculpe amigo y amigos del foro pero no he tenido tiempo, aunque no es nada del otro mundo lo publicare este fin de semana pues anda muy bien, al menos en mi transmisor.agradezco paciencia gracias.



fabian9013 dijo:


> Una pregunta gabriel, usted hace el procesamiento del audio digital, aclaro, digitaliza el audio, le hace preenfasis, le haces la separacion, todo lo anterior en forma digital, y luego la convierte a digital, para luego modular, porque si es asi, es un aportazo a la comunidad.




1- primero se debe generar las portadoras de +38 y -38, ademas de la subportadora de 19 khz, esto se hace con un cristal de 4864, un integrado 4060 y un flip flop 4013.
2- el audio se amplifica con una ganancia de 1 a 1.5, en este colocamos un pre-enfasìs simple, y limitamos el ancho de banda con un condensador ceràmico. ahora lo aplicamos al 4066 que es el multiplexor, a la salida de este integrado yo he colocado resistencias a la salida de 56 kilohms o de 68 kilohms, con este simple cambio puedes separar mas los canales de lo comùn.
3- despues de las resistencias ponemos un operacional que nos amplifique esta señal ya multiplexada, en este minuto agregamos la subportadora de 19 khz, la señal mpx por la entrada negativa del operacional y la señal piloto por la positiva previamente filtrada por un filtro RC.
4- eso es todo amigos, cualquier duda cuando suba el esquema.
en si se le llama codificador digital por los relojes de onda cuadrada, tambien por otras cosas.


----------



## fabian9013 (Jul 15, 2010)

mmmmm. Que se utilice señales cuadradas nos sigfica que sea un proceso digital.
Ese metodo que tu mientas es muy bueno, y realemente facil, de ese metodo nos habló el profesor de telecomunicaciones análogas.
P.D. Deberías colocar un filtro pasabajo, con corte en 53 khz, para evitar pequeños armónicos, entren en tu modulador FM


----------



## Dano (Jul 16, 2010)

fabian9013 dijo:


> mmmmm. Que se utilice señales cuadradas nos sigfica que sea un proceso digital.
> Ese metodo que tu mientas es muy bueno, y realemente facil, de ese metodo nos habló el profesor de telecomunicaciones análogas.
> P.D. Deberías colocar un filtro pasabajo, con corte en 53 khz, para evitar pequeños armónicos, entren en tu modulador FM



Es el mismo diseño que tiene el 99.99999% de los codificadores...


----------



## Gatxan (Jul 16, 2010)

Codificar con ondas cuadradas de 19 y 38kHz es de la misma calidad que el BA1404, deja mucho que desear y genera productos de intermodulación con los armónicos que conlleva a un sonido con ruidos y sibilaciones.

Lo que se emplea profesionalmente, es la técnica Oversampling, que consiste en generar las subportadoras digitalmente a una velocidad que sea múltiplo de ellas (4x, 8x, 16x o más). 
De esta manera obtenemos, por ejemplo, en el caso del tono piloto, una onda formada por pequeños escalones que simula una senoidal. Con esta forma, los armónicos que contiene son de orden muy elevado, y con un simple filtro pasa-bajos obtenemos una senoidal de alta pureza.

Les adjunto un esquema de un codificador estéreo comercial para que lo estudien. Está sacado del manual del inovonics 718 que se puede descargar libremente por internet.


----------



## andreiu (Jul 16, 2010)

hola amigos.llevo bastante tiempo buscando un codificador estereo y no se muy bien cual hacerlo.he empezado un proyecto y me gustaria que me aconsejeis un poco.aqui os dejo el link con el esquema.gracias de antemano
http://www.audiosys.com.ar/proyectos/codificador/codificador_estereo_para_emisora.htm

si alguien quiere hacerlo en el pcb que va adjunto hay  errores asi que antes de empezarlo que lo mire bien.un saludo


----------



## fabian9013 (Jul 17, 2010)

No sabia eso acerca del oversampling, voy a investigar mas y apenas entre a la uni(por los equipos) me coloco en la tarea de realizar un codificador estereo con esa técnica. Mientras tanto a leer y investigar por ahí.


----------



## Americo8888 (Jul 18, 2010)

fabian9013 dijo:


> No sabia eso acerca del oversampling, voy a investigar mas y apenas entre a la uni(por los equipos) me coloco en la tarea de realizar un codificador estereo con esa técnica. Mientras tanto a leer y investigar por ahí.


 
aqui un link sobre la técnica del Oversampling ("sobremuestreo") para los coder stereo,explicado con gráficos,saludos.http://rbsfm.ej.am/joomla/index.php?option=com_content&task=view&id=523&Itemid=29

Aqui un paquete completo para construir un coder stereo por oversampling 8X,a ver si alguien ya lo hizo,no parece tan complicado,saludos al los colegas del Foro.


----------



## gabriel7747 (Jul 19, 2010)

si es verdad es el mismo sistema, solo el cuidado que pongas y la practica pueden llevarte a conseguir lo que deseas y no lo que esta en el papel, pues no siempre todo lo escrito llega a ser verdad, mi señal de 19 khz es senoidal, la de 38 khz es cuadrada recuerden que estamos muestreando una señal de audio a una velocidad de 38 khz, el hecho de agregar los 19 khz con su fase invertida 180 grados nos librara de muchos problemas como silbidos, ruidos sordos, etc y un buen filtro activo al final como menciona un amigo, yo particularmente no lo he usado y no he tenido ningun problema, pero lo recomiendo al igual que usar un pasa-bajos en el pre de audio con corte de 15 khz.

eso si te funcionara yo he hecho algo parecodo y funciona muy bien, ahora no se si puedes conseguir el mc 1496p


----------



## adrian sala (Feb 9, 2011)

Hola gente del foto les pregunto si alguien a harmado este amplificador:http://www.audiosys.com.ar/proyectos/codificador/codificador_estereo_para_emisora.htm me pare aceptable y he visto que varios han querido iniciarlo pero no he visto nada concreto, yo estoy en camino asi que suvire lo que valla haciendo y pido de su ayuda para tratar de lograr que salga bien,
Gracias y Saludos!


----------



## Dano (Feb 9, 2011)

adrian sala dijo:


> Hola gente del foto les pregunto si alguien a harmado este amplificador:http://www.audiosys.com.ar/proyectos/codificador/codificador_estereo_para_emisora.htm me pare aceptable y he visto que varios han querido iniciarlo pero no he visto nada concreto, yo estoy en camino asi que suvire lo que valla haciendo y pido de su ayuda para tratar de lograr que salga bien,
> Gracias y Saludos!



De los coders analógicos es uno de los mejores que e visto. No lo armé pero debe funcionar a la primera.


----------



## adrian sala (Feb 13, 2011)

hOLA, aca confeccione la lista de los materiales del codificador stereo el cual arrojo unas dudas que no supe desifrar, si alguien puede ayudar a terminar de desvelar estas cositas quedaria todo ordenado.

DUDAS:
RESISTENCIA 43- SIN VALOR,
TRIMMERS 27- SIN VALOR,
CAPACITOR 33- SIN DEFINIR,
CAPACITOR 36- .1/50uf NO ENTIENDO,
VARIOS 4- mpf 102 NO SE QUE ES.
y me falto marcar que creo es un cristal de cuarso que esta paralelo a la resistencia 66

Adjunto el circuito electrico marcado con la posicion de los componentes para tenes una orientacion la cual despues marcare en el layout.
Saludos!


----------



## tiago (Feb 13, 2011)

adrian sala dijo:


> Hola gente del foto les pregunto si alguien a harmado este amplificador:http://www.audiosys.com.ar/proyectos/codificador/codificador_estereo_para_emisora.htm me pare aceptable y he visto que varios han querido iniciarlo pero no he visto nada concreto, yo estoy en camino asi que suvire lo que valla haciendo y pido de su ayuda para tratar de lograr que salga bien,
> Gracias y Saludos!



Pero, Audiosys son montajes con riesgo, acuerdate del excitador aural , si coinciden algunos componentes en la placa es por casualidad.


Saludos.


----------



## adrian sala (Feb 13, 2011)

el codificador con rc4200 lo abandone por no contar con las herramientas necesarias para su calibracion y no tengo ningun colega cerca para pedir de su alluda con estos instrumentos, por lo cual me decidi por este codificador ya que el comentario dicta de que es bueno.

foto placa del codificador con rc4200.


----------



## Dano (Feb 13, 2011)

Aca tenés el esquema de como debería quedar, si tienes a medias el coder del RC4200 arma ese mejor.

Te recomiendo que entiendas bien el funcionamiento de los codificadores analógicos para su mejor calibración.


----------



## adrian sala (Feb 13, 2011)

Muchas gracias dano por la modificacion y tomarte la molestia de cambiarlo, entiendo que el CD4018 Y el CD4040 no van para nada, asi que la placa es totalmente distinta ahora.
He visto por hay a la venta una placa que se asemeja mucho a este esquema con el MC1496.


----------



## piojo (May 21, 2011)

hola amigos del foro queria  preguntar porqe construí el codificador con el resonador de la pagina nro.1 pero no funcionaba el oscilador entonces lo reforme y le coloque un cristal 456 y funciono enseguida tengo los 19 khz en vez del 741 coloque un tl081 pero no me separa o muy muy  poco los canales casi inapreciable podra ser la subportadora de 38khz si  me pueden dar una manito . gracias !!!


----------



## djmyky (May 26, 2011)

sabes eso puede ser la impedancia de entrada me paso una vez prueva con la salida de un equipo que enverdad sale alos parlantes de 8 ohms y prueva si hay hay separacion  bueno puede ser  ....


----------



## medinasbrothers (Sep 8, 2011)

Traducido por Google Traductor

Hola amigos,

Yo vivo en Río de Janeiro, Brasil, y viene aquí pidiendo su ayuda.

Me puse el circuito codificador estéreo según el esquema de la siguiente dirección: http://www.buahdua.com/data/stereo-pcb-adopsi-spi.jpg

Funcionó bien, con buena separación de canales, pero me di cuenta de que influyó mucho en el poder de mi transmisor.

Mi transmisor utiliza una BLF-177 y da 110 vatios. También he notado que cuando estoy un poco lejos de la fuente emisora, la señal piloto estéreo está presente (luz), pero no hay separación.
En los lugares que recibieron la señal, así, comencé a hacer que más sibilancias.

Mi signo hoy con este codificador estéreo es muy similar en términos de poder de 30 watts que posee y utiliza el BA1404.

El PLL y el oscilador es el uso de estas direcciones:
http://pira.cz/enpll.htm
http://pira.cz/entx2.htm

Gracias por la ayuda.

---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Mensagem Original

Olá amigos,

moro no Rio de Janeiro, Brasil e venho aqui pedir a ajuda de vocês. 

Montei o circuito codificador estéreo conforme o esquema deste endereço: http://www.buahdua.com/data/stereo-pcb-adopsi-spi.jpg

Ele funcionou bem, com uma boa separação dos canais, porém notei que influenciou bastante na potencia do meu transmissor.

O meu transmissor usa um blf-177 e esta dando 110 watts. Notei tambem que quando estou um pouco distante da fonte emissora, o sinal piloto do estereo esta presente (luz acesa), mas não existe separação. 
Em locais que recebia bem o sinal, passei a recebe-los com mais chiado. 

O meu sinal atualmente, com este codificador estéreo, está muito parecido em termos de potencia com um 30 de watts que eu possuía e utilizava o BA1404.

O PLL e o oscilador que utilizo encontra-se nestes endereços: 
http://pira.cz/enpll.htm
http://pira.cz/entx2.htm 

Obrigado pela ajuda.


----------



## Van der Ziel (Sep 8, 2011)

Bueno, te comentare lo siguiente, cuando un equipo trabaja en estéreo, el ancho de banda transmitido es mas grande que en mono, esto hace que la relación señal a ruido sea mayor y es por esto que un transmisor produzca ruido en el receptor cuando recibe en estéreo. Una prueba que puedes hacer es pasar el receptor a mono, para confirmar si desaparece el ruido, si es así, habrá que mejorar la potencia del transmisor. Otra cosa podría ser que el nivel de la señal piloto este un poco baja y es lo que produce también este efecto. Finalmente, dependiendo del receptor, algunos pasan automáticamente a mono, cuando la señal estéreo es demasiado débil para ser procesada de manera optima. Revisa estos puntos y me comentas. Un abrazo desde Colombia.


----------



## medinasbrothers (Sep 8, 2011)

Hola Van der Ziel,

gracias por la respuesta ...

Estoy de acuerdo en que la emisión en estéreo, ya que era una banda más grande, más ruido produce, sin embargo, como ya he dicho, parece que el transmisor es similar a mi edad de 30 vatios.

Otra cosa que noté, cuando la señal es demasiado débil, el punto o entender lo que está jugando, el indicador permanece piloto estéreo en el acceso a la radio.

Con el BA1404 no tiene que la pérdida de poder tan grande, pero ya que me da mucha ruidos (tinnitus) en la transmisión, que se dejó de usar.

Los niveles no se sabe si la señal piloto de 38 kHz y el transportista están en sus niveles correctos, porque no tienen las herramientas adecuadas para su medición.


----------



## Van der Ziel (Sep 8, 2011)

Analizando el circuito, y mirando otros parecidos, me parece que falta a la salida un filtro pasabajos con frecuencia de corte en 53 KHz, que es el limite del ancho de banda de la señal estéreo, cuando el CD4066 conmuta las señales de audio, es posible que se produzcan señales armónicas por encima de ese limite y sea la causa del problema. Finalmente diré lo que para algunos sera una herejía, pero el BA1404 me parece que produce una muy buena señal de estéreo si se usa únicamente como generador, lo he hecho muchas veces y los propietarios quedaron satisfechos... Espero a ver como te sigue yendo, me comentas.


----------



## medinasbrothers (Sep 8, 2011)

Amigo,

Estoy de acuerdo contigo y creo que el problema puede ser armónico. ¿Tiene usted algún ejemplo de un esquema de filtro de 53 kHz.

gracias

Van der Ziel,

Decidí usar el BA1404 vez más, el problema con él es que tengo un ruido en el rango de 7 kHz, lo que molesta mucho. No puedo conseguir que el ruido molesto, y lo que estaba buscando otra opción para el BA1404.

Usted tiene un buen circuito para BA1404?


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Sep 12, 2011)

Olá Medinasbrothers de acordo com o colega Van Der Ziel quando trabalhamos em estereo parece que o transmissor perdeu força mas na realidade o que acontece é que a relação sinal-ruido de uma transmissão estereo é pior que a de uma monofonica porque precisamos de 53Khz de banda util enquanto que em mono a banda ocupada é de 15Khz , assim precisamos de mais potencia em estereo para se obter o mesmo alcançe que em mono , por exemplo tente sintonizar uma emissora oficial de longa distancia em estereo , force o radio para "mono" ( o receptor empregado precisa ter esse recurso ) , voce vai notar uma melhora nitida na recepção .
Acrecente um estagio amplificador de 300Watts e vera uma nitida melhora !.
Bôa sorte e um forte abraço !
Daniel Lopes.

Com um bom Wattimetro Voce podera verificar que a potencia de saida não se altera em nada transmitindo sendo em mono ou estereo.

O trimer de 65pF conectado no pino 3 do CI 741 (filtro de 19 Khz ) deve ser ajustado para a maxima separação de canais , para isso aterre uma das entradas de audio do encoder , aplique um programa no outro canal e ajuste o trimer para maxima separação utilizando um bom receiver de teste, o trimpot de saida do encoder deve ser ajustado de modo "acender" o LED de estereo do receiver de teste , aplique um programa nos dois canais e caso o LED de estereo do receiver comece a piscar no ritmo do programa aumente um pouco o nivel de saida no trimpot.


----------



## nicolas a bustos (Sep 12, 2011)

hola, hace ya un tiempo que estoy jugando con un codificador estereo con el lm1496,muy lindo el circuito,me costo mucho hacerlo separar bien pero lo que me tiene loco es el silvido de fondo al conectarlo a el trasmisor, eh corroborado que la señal piloto sea 19 khz exactos y que su forma sea senusoidal, y la realidad es que no se que mas tocar ni en el encoder ni en el trasmisor.el trasmisor tiene un jumper para el preenfasis se lo conecto y silva mucho mas fuerte.hasta llege a montar un osilador vco nuevo para descartar que sea el trasmisor y la realidad es la misma "mono perfecto estereo con silvido molesto" estoy condenado a emitir mono? si alguien me puede dar una mano se los agradesco


----------



## medinasbrothers (Sep 13, 2011)

Prezado Daniel,

eu sei que como a banda é maior precisamos de mais potência para ter o mesmo rendimento que na transmissão mono. Mas como eu citei em posts anteriores, o rendimento do meu transmissor de 150 watts com o stereo do esquema acima, estava muito parecido com o de 30 watts também transmitindo em stereo, porém com com o BA1404.

Resolvi utilizar o encoder com o BA1404, e para minha surpresa, ficou muito bom. Bem próximo da transmissão em mono. Ou seja, com certeza, com o projeto do encoder SPI, perdi muito o rendimento do transmissor, e isso não foi por causa da banda maior, pois o encoder com o BA1404 não apresentou essa perda de rendimento.

O meu problema é que com BA1404 eu possuo um ruído muito chato na faixa de 7khz e a separação também foi um pouco menor. 

Obrigado pelas dicas para o ajuste, vou tentar em breve, mas acho pouco provável que eu consiga obter bons resultados. 

Se alguem tiver um bom circuito com o BA1404, serei muito grato.

Obrigado

------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Estimado Daniel,

Yo sé cómo es la banda más grande, necesitamos más potencia para tener los mismos ingresos que la sola transmisión. Pero como he mencionado en artículos anteriores, el retorno de mi transmisor de 150 vatios estéreo con el esquema anterior, era muy similar a la del también transmitir 30 vatios en estéreo, pero con el BA1404.

Decidió utilizar un codificador para BA1404, y para mi sorpresa, que era muy bueno. Muy cerca de la transmisión en mono. Esto es, por supuesto, con el diseño del codificador SPI, perdió una gran cantidad de ingresos desde el transmisor, y no fue a causa de la banda más grande, porque el codificador con el BA1404 no mostraron la pérdida de ingresos.

Mi problema es que con el BA1404 tengo un ruido muy molesto en el rango de 7 kHz y la separación era también un poco más pequeño.

Gracias por los consejos para el ajuste, voy a tratar pronto, pero creo poco probable que pueda obtener buenos resultados.

Si alguien tiene un buen circuito con el BA1404, estaremos muy agradecidos.

gracias


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Sep 13, 2011)

OK !  vamos lá , uma sugestão minha é utilizar os filtros passa-baixos utilizados no encoder SPY na entrada do BA1404 (são os dois 741 na entrada ) .
Esses filtros devem cortar acima de 15Khz !, o problema é que todo sinal de audio supersonico ( acima de 20 Khz) que porventura adentre ao encoder acabam lá no receptor quando demultiplexado ( separados direito do esquerdo) se tornam audiveis mas eles não existem e sim foram criados indevidamente neste processo infernizando quem quer ouvir o programa original. 
Quanto ao problema de separação insuficiente entre canais direito e esquerdo o grande "vilão" é a fase do tom piloto de 19 Khz que tem que ser o mais fiel possivel aos 38 Khz de multiplexação. Portanto os valores dos componentes eletronicos que compoem o somador de audio multiplex mais o tom piloto de 19Khz e mais ainda o VCO do TX tem um compromisso vital para se obter uma separação de canais "decente".   
Se voce puder me enviar mesmo que parcialmente o esquema que utiliza eu posso te ajudar em melhorar ao maximo o problema de pouca separação de canais.
Um forte abraço !
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## medinasbrothers (Sep 13, 2011)

Prezado Daniel,

liguei um filtro utilizando o KF353. Na verdade eu já possui uma placa que adquiri na RAA.

link para a placa. 

Esta placa tambem não ficou legal, então eu testei ligar a parte do filtro que utiliza um CI KF353. Logo após o pré-ênfase eu retirei o audio e liguei na entrada do BA1404. A qualidade do som ficou uma maravilha, os ruídos desapareceram e a separação melhorou muito. Estou satisfeito com os resultados. Não testei ainda a relação sinal/ruído, mas como antes já estava legal com o BA, acredito não ter problemas.

Em breve colocarei aqui o esquema.

Muito obrigado meu camarada.

-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Estimado Daniel,

llamado un filtro con el KF353. La verdad es que ya tiene una tarjeta que he comprado en el RAA.

enlace a la tarjeta.

Esta tarjeta también no era fresco, así que trató de convertir parte de los filtros que utiliza un circuito integrado KF353. Poco después de la pre-énfasis que salió de la entrada de audio y llamó a la BA1404. La calidad del sonido era maravilloso, el ruido desapareció y la separación ha mejorado mucho. Estoy satisfecho con los resultados. No se han realizado pruebas de la relación señal / ruido, pero como antes de que él estaba bien con BA, creo que no tiene problemas.

Pronto pondré aquí el esquema.

Gracias a mi amigo.


----------



## DavidGuetta (Sep 13, 2011)

Favor si pueden traduzcan sus respuestas al español también, hagan una copia en español y otra en portugués para que ustedes y nosotros entendamos


----------



## Marin7878 (Sep 16, 2011)

nicolas a bustos dijo:


> hola, hace ya un tiempo que estoy jugando con un codificador estereo con el lm1496,muy lindo el circuito,me costo mucho hacerlo separar bien pero lo que me tiene loco es el silvido de fondo al conectarlo a el trasmisor, eh corroborado que la señal piloto sea 19 khz exactos y que su forma sea senusoidal, y la realidad es que no se que mas tocar ni en el encoder ni en el trasmisor.el trasmisor tiene un jumper para el preenfasis se lo conecto y silva mucho mas fuerte.hasta llege a montar un osilador vco nuevo para descartar que sea el trasmisor y la realidad es la misma "mono perfecto estereo con silvido molesto" estoy condenado a emitir mono? si alguien me puede dar una mano se los agradesco



Saludos amigo te comento que yo arme el coder estereo con pic que publicaron en el post PLL 1 Vatio Veronica, y me funciona al 100%, saludos...


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Sep 16, 2011)

Descurpe Mumissh13 tienes toda razõn voi atentar melhor para eso.
!Saludos !
Daniel  Lopes.


----------



## nicolas a bustos (Sep 16, 2011)

hola gracias por estar, mira lo pude solucionar anoche y no logro entender bien que pasaba, la realidad es que el codificador funciona de maravilla, el problema lo encontre en una de las etapas de rf del trasmisor estaba desajustada y no entiendo por que me generaba ese silvido al salir estereo. ajuste esa etapa para mejorar la potencia de salida del tx y simplemete desaparecio el silvido. supongo que al estar desajustada genera algun problema de ancho de banda o alguna armonica extraña. de todas maneras gracias.


----------



## leonardojavier (Oct 14, 2011)

hola gente!! logre hacer andar el codificador estéreo !!! que figura a principio de este post el que lleva el filtro de 455k anda bárbaro y tiene excelente separación entre canales mientras le mando audio a un canal el otro queda mudo lo mismo con el otro canal , el filtro que utilicé fue de 455 cuadradito negro de tres patas como el de la foto y le reforme la recistencia de 100k por una mas chica la recistencia es la que sale de la pata 6 del integrado lf741 hacia la  recistencia de 22k y el capacitor de 1uf  salida mpx , espero haber aportado algo


----------



## trankyboy (Oct 27, 2011)

hola, estoy buscando sin exito el circuito del codificador estereo de la revista nueva electronica de los años 80 y pico placa codigo LX 767,si alguien lo tiene y me lo puede pasar desde ya muchas gracias


----------



## yamil2009 (Oct 30, 2011)

Alguien probo este codificador con PIC 16F84 ?

El PCB se puede abrir con PCB Wizard


----------



## yamil2009 (Nov 4, 2011)

a nadie le intereza este circuito? porfavor comenten si tienen mas dados hacerca de el.
Atte
YAMIL


----------



## Marin7878 (Nov 5, 2011)

yamil2009 dijo:


> a nadie le intereza este circuito? porfavor comenten si tienen mas dados hacerca de el.
> Atte
> YAMIL



Saludos, Yamil2009 te comento que yo he realizado ese coder estereo con pic 16f84a y si funciona, armalo con confianza... Si ya has armado otro y te funciono bien por favor hazmelo saber para hacer la prueba, gracias....


----------



## yamil2009 (Nov 5, 2011)

Gracias amigo, ser que puedes mostrarnos como te quedo? Hay algo que hacer para calibrarlo?, o mas datos que tengas de su ensambaldo, Viste la parte de los pines 1-2-3 del LM324 no estan en la placa, supuestamente dice en el esquema MOD METER, para que servira no? Espero puedas ayudarme porfavor.
Gracias
Atte
YAMIL


----------



## exetv (Nov 5, 2011)

amigo yamil, esa parte es para un vumetro analogico que te muestra la salida mpx, saludos


----------



## yamil2009 (Nov 6, 2011)

Gracias exetv por el dato. y alguien armo este circuito? haber si publican sus ensambles
atte
YAMIL


----------



## gabriel7747 (Nov 9, 2011)

yamil2009 dijo:


> Gracias exetv por el dato. y alguien armo este circuito? haber si publican sus ensambles
> atte
> YAMIL



yo lo he armado pero tuve *QUE* hacer modificaciones simples que fueron a modo personal para obtener mayor separacion pero el coder anda de maravillas tal y como esta le he diseñado un impreso nuevo mas homogene... solo eso y agrege tres resistencias mas

espero todos lo armen y se sorprenderan de lo bueno y simple *QUE *es....


----------



## Marin7878 (Nov 9, 2011)

gabriel7747 dijo:


> yo lo he armado pero tuve *QUE* hacer modificaciones simples que fueron a modo personal para obtener mayor separacion pero el coder anda de maravillas tal y como esta le he diseñado un impreso nuevo mas homogene... solo eso y agrege tres resistencias mas
> 
> espero todos lo armen y se sorprenderan de lo bueno y simple *QUE *es....



Saludos, amigo sera que puedes publicar las midificaciones que le hiciste para darle mayor separacion de canales, gracias...... saludos...


----------



## gabriel7747 (Nov 9, 2011)

Marin7878 dijo:


> Saludos, amigo sera que puedes publicar las midificaciones que le hiciste para darle mayor separacion de canales, gracias...... saludos...



si te daras cuenta en el esquema el 4066 o 4016 tiene 4 switches bilaterales 2 por cada canal, ahora bien  los 2 correspondientes del canal derecho se dejan como estan cortocircuitados, al igual que los dos correspondientes al izquierdo, la modificacion esta en unir la salida de ambos canales si te das cuenta esta todo en cortocircuito y luego le sigue una resistencia de 100k , lo que hice fue agregar una resistencia de 10k a cada salida del 4066, luego uno las dos y ahora recien voy hacia la resistencia de 100k antes mencionada. no intenten aumentar mas el valor de las resistencias de 10k no conseguiran mas separacion solo aumento de la portadora piloto y por consiguiente ruido. solo es eso espero les sirva compañeros saludos.


----------



## Marin7878 (Nov 9, 2011)

gabriel7747 dijo:


> si te daras cuenta en el esquema el 4066 o 4016 tiene 4 switches bilaterales 2 por cada canal, ahora bien  los 2 correspondientes del canal derecho se dejan como estan cortocircuitados, al igual que los dos correspondientes al izquierdo, la modificacion esta en unir la salida de ambos canales si te das cuenta esta todo en cortocircuito y luego le sigue una resistencia de 100k , lo que hice fue agregar una resistencia de 10k a cada salida del 4066, luego uno las dos y ahora recien voy hacia la resistencia de 100k antes mencionada. no intenten aumentar mas el valor de las resistencias de 10k no conseguiran mas separacion solo aumento de la portadora piloto y por consiguiente ruido. solo es eso espero les sirva compañeros saludos.



Gracias amigo exelente aporte, enseguida voy a modificar uno que tengo funcionando y comparo, gracias nuevamente... saludos...


----------



## gabriel7747 (Nov 9, 2011)

Marin7878 dijo:


> Gracias amigo exelente aporte, enseguida voy a modificar uno que tengo funcionando y comparo, gracias nuevamente... saludos...



de nada conpañero para eso estamos... la explicacion es que al no haber un sumador resistivo se anulan frecuencias del audio y se escucha algo como mp3 de baja calidad quizas no esperceptible en una radio normal pero en un mp4 o personal stereo si se nota el tipico sonido similar a vidrios rotos ...bueno cualquier modificacion que se me presente la hare saber enseguida..


----------



## adrian sala (Nov 9, 2011)

Hola Compañeros

Se ve muy censillo y facil de montar este code, habrá que echarle mano, yo por lo pronto ya le hice la modificacion que comento el amigo Gabriel7747 a la placa y la comparto con ustedes, ya esta volteada para imprimir y esta sin dimencionar, cuidado!!!

Saludos!


----------



## yamil2009 (Nov 9, 2011)

Gracias Gabriel7747 por la modificacion, solo queda probarlo haber que tal anda, haber si subes una fotografia de tu codificador.
Gracias 

Atte 

YAMIL

Hola Adrian, gracias a ti tambien por la placa. a compar las piezas y probarlo verdad?


----------



## adrian sala (Nov 9, 2011)

si si, es muy cencillo, cada vez que lo veo me pregunto por que no lo hice antes, despues de tantos fracasos, esta va a ser la quinta placa code stereo que intento armar jajaja, espero me ande.
ya imprimi en papel, y para que den las dimenciones hay que inprimirlo con el paint a %50.

Saludos!


----------



## gabriel7747 (Nov 9, 2011)

yamil2009 dijo:


> Gracias Gabriel7747 por la modificacion, solo queda probarlo haber que tal anda, haber si subes una fotografia de tu codificador.
> Gracias
> 
> Atte
> ...



Hola de nuevo a todos, aqui van unas fotos del transmisor de 4 watts con pll de mi manufactura  y del coder stereo con pic, se vera diferente porque el impreso lo diseñe yo, es tambien para que se hagan una idea, y esten seguros de que funciona super bien se sorprenderan porque no tiene el tipico soplido molesto de los otros codificadores estereo que se ven por la internet...un abrazo y adelante amigos. el led que lleva el pic parpadeara al inicio y despues se apagara justo cuando se activa el estereo.



			
				gabriel7747 dijo:
			
		

> Hola de nuevo a todos, aqui van unas fotos del transmisor de 4 watts con pll de mi manufactura de 10 x 10 cms y del coder stereo con pic, se vera diferente porque el impreso lo diseñe yo, es tambien para que se hagan una idea, y esten seguros de que funciona super bien se sorprenderan porque no tiene el tipico soplido molesto de los otros codificadores estereo que se ven por la internet...un abrazo y adelante amigos. el led que lleva el pic parpadeara al inicio y despues se apagara justo cuando se activa el estereo.



por motivos de derechos de autoria me reservo los planos del transmisor pll de 4 watts y del circuito impreso.. solo por motivos laborales. En lo demas que pueda ayudarles no teman en hacer sus consultas, en la medida de lo posible las respondere.


----------



## tiago (Nov 10, 2011)

gabriel7747 dijo:


> por motivos de derechos de autoria me reservo los planos del transmisor pll de 4 watts y del circuito impreso.. solo por motivos laborales. En lo demas que pueda ayudarles no teman en hacer sus consultas, en la medida de lo posible las respondere.



No te preocupes, se puede suplir por otros de gente que los ha diseñado, y sí los ha publicado.

Saludos.


----------



## gabriel7747 (Nov 10, 2011)

tiago dijo:


> No te preocupes, se puede suplir por otros de gente que los ha diseñado, y sí los ha publicado.
> 
> Saludos.



ok gracias por entender amigos, pero sepan que estoy disponible ante cualquier duda, sigo investigando el codificador y he hecho nuevas modificaciones no mayores que la anterior solo fue un cambio de valores que me dio excelente resultado las resistencias de 10k que indique antes fueron reemplazadas por unas de 68k, luego como veran sigue la de 100k, que fue reemplazada por una de 47k o 56k y la de 1  megohm la he cambiado por una de 470k(ojo esta resistencia controla la intensidad del piloto de 19 khz), tambien hice un cambio  en el conjunto rc que esta en la entrada de cada canal --resistencia de 100k con un condensador en paralelo de 470pf--, fueron reemplazados por una resistencia de 33k y un condensador de 22nf a 33nf en paralelo de poliester esta vez no mas o tendran distorsion..eso amigos si desean tomar esto bien conseguiran un sonido mas vivo y con mas expansion.


----------



## Marin7878 (Nov 11, 2011)

gabriel7747 dijo:


> ok gracias por entender amigos, pero sepan que estoy disponible ante cualquier duda, sigo investigando el codificador y he hecho nuevas modificaciones no mayores que la anterior solo fue un cambio de valores que me dio excelente resultado las resistencias de 10k que indique antes fueron reemplazadas por unas de 68k, luego como veran sigue la de 100k, que fue reemplazada por una de 47k o 56k y la de 1  megohm la he cambiado por una de 470k(ojo esta resistencia controla la intensidad del piloto de 19 khz), tambien hice un cambio  en el conjunto rc que esta en la entrada de cada canal --resistencia de 100k con un condensador en paralelo de 470pf--, fueron reemplazados por una resistencia de 33k y un condensador de 22nf a 33nf en paralelo de poliester esta vez no mas o tendran distorsion..eso amigos si desean tomar esto bien conseguiran un sonido mas vivo y con mas expansion.



Exelente amigo gracias por tus aportes... saludos a todos....


----------



## gabriel7747 (Nov 12, 2011)

Marin7878 dijo:


> Exelente amigo gracias por tus aportes... saludos a todos....



ola amigos, quiero pedirles un favor respecto al mismo tema del codificador stereo aunque este con el pic me ha resultado excelente tengo un empacho, si alguien por casualidad posee el impreso de el codificador plaquetodo n°409 que lo postee en el foro, he leido el manual, poseo el esquema y he visto que promete mucho +de 60 db de separacion y quiero sacarme el empacho jejjej yo podria hacer el impreso pero para apurar las cosas seria muy bueno... luego posteare los resultados


----------



## DJ_Glenn (Nov 13, 2011)

Hola gabriel7747, tu transmisor es bastante parecido al de la imagen que adjunto en cuanto al sintetizador y el prescaler (que posiblemente sea de algún receptor)... se bueno y compratí con los amigos síiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!?


----------



## adrian sala (Nov 13, 2011)

Hola Amigos

paso a contarles que ya he terminado con el code stereo con pic,
y pueden creer que no me ANDA!!!
asi que voy a tener que empezar a buscar otro circuito para comenzar armar la 6ta placa jajajajaja.
bien mi pic queda pestaneando el led y no arranca mas de aí y no se activa el estereo.
el pic lo grabe con ic-prog, no me quedaba grabado el hex despues de varios intentos.
creyendo que era mi programador intenté grabar el HEX del vero y perfecto, entonces tenia todo bien y el error estaba en el HEX me dije.
asi que mirando y conparando con el del vero lo unico que hice fue cambiar la opcion del programa en bits de configuracion y desmarque la que decia (CP) proteccion de codigo y marque (WDT), y con eso se grabo perfecto. sera eso que no me deja activar el estereo del pic?
pero queda bdescartado que este mal el HEX.
asi que deveré probar con otro programador para grabar el PIC.
en cuanto a la placa la arme con todas las modificaciones que comento gabriel7747.
y como a todo el mundo le anduvo no entiendo que puede ser lo que le pasa a mi placa.
otra cosa que me tiene desconcertado es que en el esquema el LM324 dice que debe ser alimentado con 8v, pero en el dibujo de la placa esta alimentado con 12v, asi lo alimente yo con 12v.

Saludos, aca les muestro como quedo mi code. Gracias!


----------



## retrofit (Nov 13, 2011)

adrian sala dijo:


> Hola Amigos
> 
> paso a contarles que ya he terminado con el code stereo con pic,
> y pueden creer que no me ANDA!!!
> ...



Cuando programas un PIC con CP activado el programador, cuando verifique, siempre dirá que falló la programación ya que al estar el PIC protegido contra lectura  no se podrá leer el código grabado  en é.

Saludos.l


----------



## adrian sala (Nov 14, 2011)

Gracias EB4GBF

me deje llevar por ese mensaje de error al verificar, no le ise caso esta vez y al colocarlo en la placa pestaño unos segundos y despues activo el piloto de estereo, por ese lado que bien, el pic hace su funcion.
Gracias por el dato EB4GBF.
Ahora no todo termina aí, pero vere mañana por que solo se escucha estereo cundo pongo muy bajo, al levantar el volumen enpiezan a escucharse sonidos como de cristal roto y se pierde el estereo,
espero que no se el tx, por que leei por aí que alguien tubo problemas con el estereo y resulta que el problema estaba en el transmisor,
a ponerce a leer por todo el foro aver donde estaba eso.
Coloque un choque VK200 entre el code y el tx como me recomendo gabriel7747 pero lamentablemente no tubo efecto.
cabe destacar que hice todas las modificaciones al code, talvez tenga que bajar el conjunto rc de enttrada, yo puse resistencia 33k y paralelo 33nf, pondré 22nf.
a la salida del 4066 conprové con modificacion y sin ella pero esto no tiene nada que ver con esta distorcion.

Saludos!


----------



## armandolopezmx (Nov 14, 2011)

alguien me podria decir,  para que sirve el codificador estereo????? me imagino que se usa para transmitir.



  y es lo  que hace en un receptor de radio fm banda comercial 88-108mhz  (mas o menos), es el foquito que se prende  indicando "stereo", y es el lo que hace la sensacion que en lado L se escuche por decir el bajo, y en R  la guitarra.  ???


----------



## adrian sala (Nov 14, 2011)

Hola Conpañeros

Bien mi code anda EXELENTE!!! despues de colocar a la entrada las piezas del esquema original salió andando de maravilla.
100k en vez de 33k y 470 pf en paralelo en vez de 22nf o 33nf. tambien canbíe capacitor de 33pf por el original del esquema 47pf que esta en paralelo con resistencia 100k en la pata 13 y 14 del LM324.
PERO AHORA QUIERO PROBAR ESAS MODIFICACION QUE COMENTO GABRIEL7747.
lo importante es que ahora cuento con salida estereo, gracias gabriel7747 por compartir tus modificaciones. 
este code anda muy bien!!!

Saludos!


----------



## tiago (Nov 14, 2011)

adrian sala dijo:


> Hola Conpañeros
> 
> Bien mi code anda EXELENTE!!! despues de colocar a la entrada las piezas del esquema original salió andando de maravilla.
> 100k en vez de 33k y 470 pf en paralelo en vez de 22nf o 33nf. tambien canbíe capacitor de 33pf por el original del esquema 47pf que esta en paralelo con resistencia 100k en la pata 13 y 14 del LM324.
> ...




Me alegro!!!    ya era hora que tuvieses éxito.

Saludos.


----------



## DJ_Glenn (Nov 14, 2011)

buenisimo adrian, qué aparatito estás usando para grabar?


----------



## J2C (Nov 14, 2011)

DJ_Glenn

Como Software uso el Ic-Prog como dice en el post *#130* y supongo que como Hardware uso alguna de las versiones del JDM o algo parecido, nada que sea por USB, solo puerto Serie o Paralelo por que el Ic-Prog no soporta programadores por USB.


Saludos, JuanKa.-


----------



## adrian sala (Nov 14, 2011)

Gracias!!!

Si la verdad que ya era hora jajaja! tiago viene viendo como en cada parte del foro ando dando bueltas para poder tener un code! jajajaja, listo ya lo tengo!
Igualmente ahora a no dormir, abra que tomarlo con calma y terminar las otras placas que andan dando buelta je je.

Gracias DJ_Glenn, el programador es el mas comun que encontre el de pablin y siempre me andubo muy bien, muy simple y facil: http://www.pablin.com.ar/electron/circuito/mc/ppp/index.htm.

Saludos


----------



## J2C (Nov 14, 2011)

[Modo OffTopic *On*]

Adrian Sala

Fue el programador que me permitio a mi grabar el PIC18F2550 para hacerme el PicKit2-Clone de otro thread en este honorable foro. Aun lo tengo montado en una plaqueta perforada por las dudas.


Saludos, JuanKa.-

[Modo OffTopic *Off*]


----------



## armandolopezmx (Nov 15, 2011)

armandolopezmx dijo:


> alguien me podria decir,  para que sirve el codificador estereo????? me imagino que se usa para transmitir.
> 
> 
> 
> y es lo  que hace en un receptor de radio fm banda comercial 88-108mhz  (mas o menos), es el foquito que se prende  indicando "stereo", y es el lo que hace la sensacion que en lado L se escuche por decir el bajo, y en R  la guitarra.  ???




la misma frase por favor..  me podrian explicar si estoy en lo correcto?????????


----------



## mark7612 (Nov 15, 2011)

amigos nesecito el Hex del codificador para grabarlo  de antemano gracias.


----------



## adrian sala (Nov 15, 2011)

Hola amigo

acá te paso el HEX.

Saludos!


----------



## mark7612 (Nov 15, 2011)

Gracias amigo Adrian  ahora ha probar el codificador.


----------



## gabriel7747 (Nov 17, 2011)

ya amigos, bueno como han visto este code funciona de pelos y da una muy buena separacion de canales,es muy posible que mi modificacion de la resistencia de 33k en paralelo con un condensador de 1 nf en cada entrada del coder no les ande a todos, yo la use asi porque tengo el computador conectado directamente al coder, pero mxos usaran una mesa de mezclas y entonces la ganancia aumenta y aparecera distorsion, en lo demas a mi me anda muy bien sin ruidos y con la consiguiente reduccion de costos que esto conlleva. ahora me pondre a trabajar en el compander para darle otra dimension de sonido a mi coder stereo ST-7747, (el modelo con mis modificaciones), excepto el hex del pic, pronto tendre el propio tambien) , he hecho otras modificaciones pero quiero dejarles algo para que experimenten tambien, sino la electronica se terminaria y seria copiar y pegar jejejejjej...saludos hasta pronto.



DJ_Glenn dijo:


> Hola gabriel7747, tu transmisor es bastante parecido al de la imagen que adjunto en cuanto al sintetizador y el prescaler (que posiblemente sea de algún receptor)... se bueno y compratí con los amigos síiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!?



amigo mio es parecido pero ese que tienes ahi tiene un veronica adaptado a un mc145151p2, no dara mas de un 1 watts.
el mio tiene derechos de autor por eso no lo puedo publicar, pero te dire que la mayor gracia que tiene mi transmisor es la de dar 4-5 watts con solo tres transistores y si el prescaler es de un receptor que por desgracia esta discontinuado.
en fin amigos.saludos y suerte en sus proyectos.



DJ_Glenn dijo:


> Hola gabriel7747, tu transmisor es bastante parecido al de la imagen que adjunto en cuanto al sintetizador y el prescaler (que posiblemente sea de algún receptor)... se bueno y compratí con los amigos síiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!?



no se porque, pero creo si lo hacen no funcionara ese que muestras....no me convence.


----------



## DJ_Glenn (Nov 17, 2011)

Estaría bueno abrir otro tema para discutir ese cirtuito...

Lo que me parese curioso son las dos etapas que le siguen al oscilador... no se que transistores lleva pero se me ocurre que la configuración es push-pull (aunque tengo entendido que en estas configuraciones se necesita un transistor npn y uno pnp)... no tiene mucha pinta de veronica... de hecho, la distribución de componentes del vco (en el pcb posteado anteriormente) coinciden con el diagrama que adejunto ahora. La verdad no estoy buscando potencia... con 10mw me conformo... pero si estoy buscando un ofv confiable y poder controlarlo con un sintetizador por un precio  bajo.


----------



## J2C (Nov 17, 2011)

Dj_Glenn

Tu dices que la etapa amplificadora que has adjuntado en tu post #145:



DJ_Glenn dijo:


> ......
> Lo que me parese curioso son las dos etapas que le siguen al oscilador... no se que transistores lleva pero se me ocurre que la configuración es push-pull (aunque tengo entendido que en estas configuraciones se necesita un transistor npn y uno pnp)......


 
Que estan en configuración Push-Pull; al contrario y nada que ver !!!, T1 esta trabajando en clase "*A*" pura. T2 y T3 estan en una clase "*AB*" con predominio de "*A*" debido a los diodos existentes en los dos dos divisores de tensión de polarización de cada uno de ellos.

Para tener una etapa "Push-Pull" se necesitan un transformador de Entrada que desfasaje la excitación de cada transistor en 180° y uno de salida que acople ambos transistores.


Saludos, JuanKa.-


----------



## DJ_Glenn (Nov 17, 2011)

Hola J2Cm me refería al la imágen del post #129... es que como no consigo el diagrama que le corresponde (por más que lo busco) trato de imaginar que componentes le van... así que comparando, el ofv del port #145 le va perfecto, con la misma disposición de componentes... pero sobre las dos siguientes etapas ni idea...

Sobre la última imágen que adjunté (la del amplificador de tres etapas) la colgué solo para completar el el ofv y el sintetizador... y a todo esto... alguien me puede decir hasta que frecuencia va el BD139? no lo tengo probado en estas aplicaciones y no es la primera vez que lo veo en algún que otro diagrama y por eso mi duda... en la hoja de datos no dice nada.


----------



## armandolopezmx (Nov 18, 2011)

armandolopezmx dijo:


> alguien me podria decir,  para que sirve el codificador estereo????? me imagino que se usa para transmitir.
> 
> 
> 
> y es lo  que hace en un receptor de radio fm banda comercial 88-108mhz  (mas o menos), es el foquito que se prende  indicando "stereo", y es el lo que hace la sensacion que en lado L se escuche por decir el bajo, y en R  la guitarra.  ???






mucha gracias por tan amable explicacion,, gracias, neta que aqui no son egoistas... muchas gracias me quedo todo claro.


----------



## exetv (Nov 19, 2011)

amigo el codificador estereo es justamente para ingresar una señal estereo en un equipo transmisor, en el codificador entran los dos canales L y R y sale una sola salida multiplexada que es la que ingresa al equipo transmisor, espero expresarme bien, saludos


----------



## adrian sala (Nov 19, 2011)

Pero a esta altura si no se sabe que es un codificador estereo en esta parte del foro con que motivo preguntamos para que sirve,
para eso sirve google,
o sea, es necesario contestar para que sirve un capacitor o algo similar?
hay cosas especificas en este tema.
discúlpame armandolopezmx. pero tu pregunta esta fuera de lugar. acá se debate cosas mas especificas. el diccionario esta al alcance de todos en Internet.
tu pregunta esta fuera de lugar, no esperes que te contestemos algo tan obvio en este debate.
no te cuesta nada averiguar para que sirve  una rueda por ejemplo, y si te interesa, podes indagar mas profundo. 

Saludos!


----------



## J2C (Nov 19, 2011)

DJ_Glenn

En la imagen de tu post #129 y sin poder conocer la denominación y/o valor de cada componente del cuarto superior izquierdo de la plaqueta, me animo a decir que la configuración esa es "una burrada" por que parecieran ser transistores en paralelo .

No se si la bajaste de alguna pagina web, pero en ese caso coloca la misma asi tratamos de entender que quiso hacer quien lo diseño.


Saludos, JuanKa.-



P.D.: y "una burrada" sin animo de ofender a nadie, fue la frase mas sencilla que encontre.-


----------



## DJ_Glenn (Nov 23, 2011)

La verdad ni se de donde los saqué... por ahí voy recolectando todo tipo de cosas que me llaman la atención y muchas veces lo hago de forma tan inconciente como diciendo "lo miro más tarde" y ni idea de donde salen las cosas... 

Me comentaba un colega hasta bastante tiempo ya, mientras él hacía un transmisor para la banda de broadcasting en AM, que poner transistores en paralelo (emisor con emisor, base con base y colector con colector) es un buen recurso... pero creo que es la primera vez que lo veo así.


----------



## almonicio (Dic 7, 2011)

Hola Amigos!

Soy nuevo en este foro y les cuento que arme el mpx con el pic 16f84 según el esquema original, pero al bajar el volumen de emisión siempre se escucha un leve pitido (al pic lo queme con el codificafod.hex). Necesitara algún filtro?

saludos


----------



## yamil2009 (Dic 9, 2011)

Amigo adrian quisiera saber como te anda tu codificador stereo con el PIC. yo estoy a punti de terminar elmio,lo hiciste cuncionar con alguna modificación? tiene algun ruido como mencionan aqui los colegas?
te agradeceria ayudarnos con esos detalles.
Gracias 
Atte 
YAMIL


----------



## adrian sala (Dic 10, 2011)

Hola Compañeros

el code anda muy bien, tiene todo lo necesario como esta original, lo del pitido me paso cuando lo probé por primera vez, pero resulto ser una descarga del cable de audio que salia del computador e iba a la consola, juntaba ruido, me di cuanta al moverlo,
almonicio tal vez debería probarlo sin audio y ver si es la placa o exterior al circuito.

la única modificación que tiene es la que comento gabriel7747a la salida del 4066 agregando 2 resistencias y achicando la 1m por dos de 470k en serie. el sonido cambia y se nota que separa un poquito mas,la modificación la hice y la compartí con ustedes anteriormente en el PCB.


Saludos!


----------



## Andrxx (Dic 14, 2011)

adrian sala dijo:


> Hola Compañeros
> 
> el code anda muy bien, tiene todo lo necesario como esta original, lo del pitido me paso cuando lo probé por primera vez, pero resulto ser una descarga del cable de audio que salia del computador e iba a la consola, juntaba ruido, me di cuanta al moverlo,
> almonicio tal vez debería probarlo sin audio y ver si es la placa o exterior al circuito.
> ...



¿Que codificador? ¿El primero del post o el que usa un PIC?


----------



## adrian sala (Dic 14, 2011)

Hola Andrxx

el code con PIC es el que arme yo, su funcionamiento es muy bueno.


----------



## blady257 (Ene 21, 2012)

DJ_Glenn dijo:


> Hola gabriel7747, tu transmisor es bastante parecido al de la imagen que adjunto en cuanto al sintetizador y el prescaler (que posiblemente sea de algún receptor)... se bueno y compratí con los amigos síiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!?



  hola porfa tienes la lista de los componentes ya tengo la placa lista del pll 4w que se parses 
   gabriel7747   
                              gracias


----------



## DJ_Glenn (Ene 21, 2012)

fijate en este post,_ https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/posts/582142/ _el circuito está bueno (no puedo decir nada sobre la potencia) pero el vco y el sintetizador van bien... aunque probablemente debas meter otro prescaler.


----------



## gabriel7747 (Feb 8, 2012)

blady257 dijo:


> hola porfa tienes la lista de los componentes ya tengo la placa lista del pll 4w que se parses
> gabriel7747
> gracias[/QUOT
> 
> ...


----------



## vlayo (Mar 10, 2012)

muchachos les cuento acabo de armar un estereo encoder y me funciono bastante bien lo conecte al transmisor de rf y me sale el sonido estero y no usa cristal de cuarzo.
comenten cualquier cosa 
saludos


----------



## DJ_Glenn (Mar 13, 2012)

Hola vlayo, es estable? yo tengo en marcha por ahí un tx con un estéreo que usa un oscilador de 76khz de este tipo y ya lleva un par de años en marcha sin problemas (me lo trajeron para cambiar de frecuencia y al comprobar el estéreo seguía bien), aunque el ajuste se hace un condensador variable en vez de un potenciómetro.


----------



## vlayo (Mar 13, 2012)

la verdad lo he estado trabajando varios días y la codificación es excelente y no usa cristal de cuarzo, lo estoy trabajando con un transmisor que usa dos transistores 2n 2219 yo he tratado de armar varios como con el Ba1404 pero sin buenos resultados además el cristal de 38 khz es muy difícil de conseguir.
espero haberte aportado en algo con este comentario si necesitas  la placa del impreso  me avisas


----------



## DJ_Glenn (Mar 13, 2012)

BA4066 y BA4047 serán CD4066 y CD4047?


----------



## exetv (Mar 14, 2012)

si dj_glenn, son los mismos, por lo menos eso creo


----------



## vlayo (Mar 14, 2012)

si son los mismos los puedes usar sin problema, otra cosa si necesitas los archivos para el pcb y el esquematico me avisas y los subo los hice con el EAGLE 5.11

  Aquí una foto de como quedo!!!!!


saludos


----------



## vlayo (Mar 18, 2012)

Van der Ziel dijo:
			
		

> Analizando el circuito, y mirando otros parecidos, me parece que falta a la salida un filtro pasabajos con frecuencia de corte en 53 KHz, que es el limite del ancho de banda de la señal estéreo, cuando el CD4066 conmuta las señales de audio, es posible que se produzcan señales armónicas por encima de ese limite y sea la causa del problema. Finalmente diré lo que para algunos sera una herejía, pero el BA1404 me parece que produce una muy buena señal de estéreo si se usa únicamente como generador, lo he hecho muchas veces y los propietarios quedaron satisfechos... Espero a ver como te sigue yendo, me comentas.



______________________________________________________________________________

Van der Ziel cual de estos dos circuitos cual me recomienda 

gracias un abrazo desde bogotá


----------



## vlayo (Mar 19, 2012)

tengo una pregunta le puedo añadir un amplificador operacional  a la entrada y a la salida de este codificador 
 _ https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/posts/114062/ _
 muchas gracias

ejp: así como este 
http://www.eleccircuit.com/wp-content/uploads/2008/02/veronica-stereo-encoder.gif


----------



## J2C (Mar 19, 2012)

Vlayo


vlayo dijo:


> tengo una pregunta le puedo añadir un amplificador operacional  a la entrada y a la salida de este codificador .....


 

Si, básicamente el modulador es el mismo, solo deberás tener cuidado con la ganancia de esa etapa pre-amplificadora para que no te sature a la salida y la deforme.



Saludos, JuanKa.-


----------



## vlayo (Mar 19, 2012)

J2C dijo:


> Vlayo
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Muchas gracias JuanKa seguiré tu consejo



Una pregunta, alguien podría subir un tuto de como quemar el hex de este codificador muchas gracias


https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/posts/581152/


----------



## tiago (Mar 19, 2012)

¿A que te refieres exactamente? ... Creo que se trata de un PIC 16f84
¿Tienes programador y aplicación para grabar los PIC?
En el subforo de microcontroladores me imagino que habrá algún tutorial como el que pides.

Saludos.


----------



## Van der Ziel (Mar 19, 2012)

El circuito con integrados digitales es parecido a otros que  funcionan bajo el mismo principio, por otro lado creo que es mas fácil hallar cristales de 38KHz en lugar de los 76KHz, lo que llevaría a modificar algo esta parte del circuito. En cuanto al circuito implementado con BA1404, en principio solo basta con agregar el preenfasis que viene en el datasheet del integrado, aquí lo hace con dos integrados 741, yo personalmente lo haría con un LM358 para ahorrar espacio. otro cambio que haría, es reemplazar la resistencia del pin 14 de 4,7K a un valor de 2,2K. Teniendo en cuenta que los BA1404 están comenzando a escasear, la alternativa lógica es el circuito con los IC`S digitales, que bien elaborados pueden trabajar satisfactoriamente.


----------



## vlayo (Mar 20, 2012)

Van der Ziel dijo:
			
		

> El circuito con integrados digitales es parecido a otros que  funcionan bajo el mismo principio, por otro lado creo que es mas fácil hallar cristales de 38KHz en lugar de los 76KHz, lo que llevaría a modificar algo esta parte del circuito. En cuanto al circuito implementado con BA1404, en principio solo basta con agregar el preenfasis que viene en el datasheet del integrado, aquí lo hace con dos integrados 741, yo personalmente lo haría con un LM358 para ahorrar espacio. otro cambio que haría, es reemplazar la resistencia del pin 14 de 4,7K a un valor de 2,2K. Teniendo en cuenta que los BA1404 están comenzando a escasear, la alternativa lógica es el circuito con los IC`S digitales, que bien elaborados pueden trabajar satisfactoriamente.




Gracias por tu respuesta Van der Ziel, tengo ganas de armar el que usa el resonador de 455 KHz
con la modificacion propuesta en este foro..
 _ https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/posts/114062/ _

Otra cosa Van der Ziel que tal es la separacion de audio del BA1404?

Gracias de nuevo 

Saludos


----------



## vlayo (Mar 20, 2012)

hector_siglo21 dijo:


> hola exetv. Te comento que no hace falta "agregar" un circuito al ya propuesto, lo que se hace es "reemplazar" uno de ellos mas que agregarle uno más como tú dices.
> Para que entiendas el meollo a continuación te adjunto el circuito original propuesto al principio de este hilo.
> La primera de las imágenes muestra el circuito, y si nos fijamos en el oscilador (cd4011) vemos que usa un resonador de 455Khz. Aquí debemos detenernos un segundo porque esto genera confusión y es lo que me pasó a mí. En el esquema figura como resonador uno de 455Khz, en realidad esto es un error. Con la disposición de los componentes que tenemos en el esquema y con el resonador de 455Khz el circuito propuesto *no genera* las señales necesarias para generar el estéreo, el error está en que el circuito original lleva un resonador de 456Khz y no uno de 455Khz.
> Para poder usar un resonador de 455Khz (que son mas fáciles de conseguir que los resonadores de 456Khz) es necesario *modificar el oscilador* para que opere correctamente con un resonador de 455Khz.
> ...



hola hector_siglo21 queria preguntarte si este esquematico estara bien el resonador de 455 KHz lo saque de un control remoto.
 muchas gracias.


----------



## vlayo (Mar 20, 2012)

Que piensan de estos dos codificadores de estereo solo usan un circuito integrado.
seran mejor que el BA1404?
http://electronics-diy.com/stereo_encoder.php?

http://electronics-diy.com/BH1415_Stereo_Encoder.php

Saludos.


----------



## Van der Ziel (Mar 21, 2012)

La separación de canales es buena, aunque para los mas exigentes tal vez no les parezca tanto, pero ajustado correctamente el reostato de balance, se consiguen muy buenos resultados



El codificador que haces referencia, no conseguí hacerlo trabajar... pero voy a retomar la idea con un cristal de 38 KHz.


----------



## vlayo (Mar 23, 2012)

Van der Ziel dijo:
			
		

> La separación de canales es buena, aunque para los mas exigentes tal vez no les parezca tanto, pero ajustado correctamente el reostato de balance, se consiguen muy buenos resultados
> 
> 
> 
> El codificador que haces referencia, no conseguí hacerlo trabajar... pero voy a retomar la idea con un cristal de 38 KHz.



gracias amigo Van der Ziel

un saludo


----------



## vlayo (Mar 24, 2012)

hector_siglo21 dijo:


> hola exetv. Te comento que no hace falta "agregar" un circuito al ya propuesto, lo que se hace es "reemplazar" uno de ellos mas que agregarle uno más como tú dices.
> Para que entiendas el meollo a continuación te adjunto el circuito original propuesto al principio de este hilo.
> La primera de las imágenes muestra el circuito, y si nos fijamos en el oscilador (cd4011) vemos que usa un resonador de 455Khz. Aquí debemos detenernos un segundo porque esto genera confusión y es lo que me pasó a mí. En el esquema figura como resonador uno de 455Khz, en realidad esto es un error. Con la disposición de los componentes que tenemos en el esquema y con el resonador de 455Khz el circuito propuesto *no genera* las señales necesarias para generar el estéreo, el error está en que el circuito original lleva un resonador de 456Khz y no uno de 455Khz.
> Para poder usar un resonador de 455Khz (que son mas fáciles de conseguir que los resonadores de 456Khz) es necesario *modificar el oscilador* para que opere correctamente con un resonador de 455Khz.
> ...



hector_siglo21
debo reemplazar el oscilador de la imagen dsc00029 por la de la imagen es_coder_174

muchas gracias


----------



## DJ_Glenn (Abr 5, 2012)

Haciendole preguntas a Google me encontré con un transmisor cuyo codificador estéreo me llamó la atención debido a la forma en que emplea un CD4017 para entregar los tres tonos necesarios para que éste bicho funcione... a primera vista me pareció una pérdida de tiempo sólo ver el circuito... pero ya que estaba, dediqué 10 minutos a simularlo en livewire y resultó que hace lo que tiene que hacer. No me gusta mucho el 555 (así que habrá que reemplazarlo por otra cosa) pero se ve interesante el circuito.

Les dejo la dire: http://dimensinewscilacap.blogspot.com.ar/2011/11/buat-pemancar-fm-stereo.html



y en una visita mejor dedicada, esa web no tiene desperdicio!


----------



## vlayo (Abr 9, 2012)

hola  gente del foro quería contarles que había armado un codificador estéreo que utilizaba dos circuitos integrados y un transistor éstos eran cd 4066 cd4047 y un bc 547 el circuito esta descrito en esta página.
http://electroschematics.com/315/stereo-encoder/
Al construirlo me di cuenta que si generaba el estéreo una separación de canales aceptable, pero tenía un molesto silbido y también muy bajo volumen a la salida y entonces decidí empezar a probar cosas le hice varias modificaciones y le añadí amplificadores operacionales y después de muchas pruebas logre eliminar el silbido aumentar el volumen de salida y mejorar muchísimo la separación de los canales actualmente lo tengo montado sobre un Protoboard, pero estoy construyendo el impreso, subo el diagrama por si alguien le interesa construirlo espero sus comentarios muchas gracias.


----------



## lahormiga (Jun 17, 2012)

Oigan chicos, yo les pregunto una cosita, sera que si yo coloco 2 cristales de 38khz en serie me funciona igual como uno de 72? asi como funcionan las resistencias en serie? alguien que me diga porfa para usar un par que tengo en este circuito


----------



## exetv (Jun 17, 2012)

en serie o en paralelo? me parece que en paralelo, igual a 72 o a 76? saludos


----------



## crimson (Jun 17, 2012)

No lahormiga, lamentablemente dos cristales en serie no duplican su frecuencia. Hay otras posibilidades, como usar un resonador de 455 KHz (de control remoto de TV) llevarlo un poco más arriba con un trimmer (456KHz) y dividirlo por 6  456 / 6 = 76 KHz. Se usa bastante, hay que husmear en los cicuitos. Saludos C


----------



## lahormiga (Jun 19, 2012)

Gracias crimson, me toca buscar entonce a ver como hago, porque aca es dificil conseguir un cristal de 79KHZ, detodos modos si me puedes recomendar una forma te la agradezco, es que yo soy un poco nuevo en esto jejejejejej... gracias.


----------



## J2C (Jun 19, 2012)

Lahormiga

*76 KHz* !!!!, no te confundas



Saludos, JuanKa.-


----------



## lahormiga (Jun 19, 2012)

jejejejeje sip asi es...


----------



## DJ_Glenn (Jun 20, 2012)

lahormiga dijo:


> Oigan chicos, yo les pregunto una cosita, sera que si yo coloco 2 cristales de 38khz en serie me funciona igual como uno de 72? asi como funcionan las resistencias en serie? alguien que me diga porfa para usar un par que tengo en este circuito


 
Si podes conseguir un cristal de 38khz te ahorras parte del circuito.


----------



## crimson (Jun 20, 2012)

Acá cuelgo el circuito de un divisor que hice hace algunos años, funcionó OK, lográs 76KHz sin problemas con un pequeño resonador de control remoto de TV. Incluso si no tenés frecuencímetro se puede acercar una radio AM sintonizada en 912KHz y escuchar la 2ª armónica. Saludos C


----------



## lahormiga (Jun 29, 2012)

DJ_Glenn dijo:


> Si podes conseguir un cristal de 38khz te ahorras parte del circuito.



Tengo varios de estos cristales de 38KHz, pero no se como integrarlo en ese circuito, si me puedes colaborar con eso te lo agradezco DJ_Glenn...

Gracias por sus respuestas...


----------



## piojo (Dic 3, 2012)

hola amigos les cuento que termine de armar el encoder con pic 16f84 y salio funcionando de  movida , muy buen sonido y separación el unico comentario es que la portadora de estereo sale en 19,076 khz  y algunos estereo de auto no lo toma trate de bajar la frec del cristal probando con  capacitores  de 10 , 15, y 18 pf en paralelo pero no baja y si le pongo mas capacidad el oscilador se planta  , se agradece alguna sugerencia . atte claudio


----------



## ricbevi (Dic 3, 2012)

piojo dijo:


> hola amigos les cuento que termine de armar el encoder con pic 16f84 y salio funcionando de  movida , muy buen sonido y separación el unico comentario es que la portadora de estereo sale en 19,076 khz  y algunos estereo de auto no lo toma trate de bajar la frec del cristal probando con  capacitores  de 10 , 15, y 18 pf en paralelo pero no baja y si le pongo mas capacidad el oscilador se planta  , se agradece alguna sugerencia . atte claudio



Hola...desconozco que tenga que ser tan exacta la frecuencia de la señal piloto para que el decoder se encienda pero lo mas lógico seria alterar el programa del PIC hasta ajustarlo y si esto no es posible probar con varios cristales hasta dar con alguno que se aproxime lo suficiente con las capacidades que el oscilador soporta.
Los cristales de 20MHz lo encuentra en las placas de red de PC viejas de 10Mb a coaxil.
Saludos.

Ric.


----------



## piojo (Dic 3, 2012)

hola ricbevi  gracias por contestar , gracias por el dato de las placas , el cristal lo saque de una placa de un deco directv de los viejos , con respecto a la exactitud de frec es fundamental para la separación tambien , si no perdes un poco , el problema se me planteo con cierto autoestereos de la marca pionner deben ser muy selectivos , en otros receptores todo bien, te cuento no se nada de lenguaje  de programación de los pic voy a buscar en algún foro , lo que me llamo la atención es que grabe el hex en un 16f84-04 que supuestamente es hasta 4 mhz de oscilador, pero arranco igual .voy a seguir probando con otros cristales gracias y cualquier cosa estoy por acá .saludos


----------



## piojo (Dic 3, 2012)

HOLA  gabriel  7747 te cuento arme el coder y funciona de 10 , lo unico que me da 19.076 khz , si me podrias pasar el hex modificado  para que quede justo en frec . gracias
 .-


----------



## exetv (Dic 4, 2012)

amigo piojo fijate que con el cristal de cuarzo hay dos condensadores ceramicos de 20 p deja uno solo y el otro reemplazalo por un trimmer de 22p o de 30p tal vez te solucione tu problema, saludos


----------



## piojo (Dic 4, 2012)

hola amigo exetv , gracias por contestar , voy a probar y depués comento los resultados por si a alguno le sirve  . saludos


----------



## piojo (Dic 5, 2012)

[hola exetv y amigos , hice la prueba con el trimmer pero no modifica para nada la frec , eso con el hex original ,  voy a seguir probando saludos .-


----------



## pipolanar (Ene 20, 2013)

En relación al codificador stereo por oversampling, estoy trabajando en uno a 16x, necesitaría una mano con la parte de control, generación de pulsos para llaves analógicas, que podría ser desde un pic para abreviar o desde un par de memorias y un contador.

Simulación de lo hecho hasta el momento (señal en un canal de 1khz) 

<a href="http://subefotos.com/ver/?8345d8f97b2fb2a1a59a5e71be5b6070o.jpg" target="_blank"> <img src="http://thumbs.subefotos.com/8345d8f97b2fb2a1a59a5e71be5b6070o.jpg" /></a>

<a href="http://subefotos.com/ver/?df6d21b0da4a2e116651c44443c90669o.jpg" target="_blank"> <img src="http://thumbs.subefotos.com/df6d21b0da4a2e116651c44443c90669o.jpg" /></a>


----------



## DJ_Glenn (Ene 21, 2013)

Hola, la parte del pic que entrega los tonos de +/-38 y 19 khz está en el foro, con el código fuente en pbp para que lo puedas entender facilmente, con casi nulos conocimientos de programación (lo entendí yo jeje). Con eso se achica bastante todo el circuito... yo tengo a medio armar uno que hice medio a lo frankenweenie... cuando lo tenga listo si funciona como promete lo posteo. De momento te adelanto: empleo un resonador de 455khz con un cd4011 como oscilador y un cd4017 para dividir por 6 y obtener los "76" khz (si no es del todo exacto igual funciona). De ahí a un cd4027, desde donde obtengo los tres tonos necesarios. En principio, al cd4066 entraba a uno de los controles solamente con el tono de 38khz y hacía una cosa rara para invertir la señal. Al final resumí en que sería más confiable entrar directamente con los dos tonos a cada control y no se complicó para nada. El circuito impreso me quedó para hacerlo de una sola cara y con dos puentes nada más... uno sobre la placa, que bien puede ser un punto de prueba (para verificar los 76khz) y el otro va del lado de las soldaduras, para puentear los "JK" del 4027 (fue lo más simple y prolijo que se me ocurrió)... dejo una captura del circuit wizard para mostrar como va quedando... ya sólo falta llevarlo al mundo real, puesto que la simulación está muy bien.


----------



## piojo (Ene 21, 2013)

hola esta quedando  lindo che , ya que te tomas el trabajito, una opinión yo trataría de filtrar la señal de 38 y de 19   y aprovecharía la mitad del lm324 que te queda de gusto  para amplificar la señal de salida tanto como el audio mpx como la señal piloto con esto lograrías poder calibrar bien los niveles y tener a la salidad,  audio mas limpio  y  un buen nivel para mover  todo tipo de tx no te olvides que los pll tenes que entrar con 1,5 volt aprox  y el 4066 creo no llega a ese nivel , es mi modesta opinión para mejorar el proyecto . si podes subí el eléctrico . suerte !!!!!


----------



## DJ_Glenn (Ene 21, 2013)

Hice unas pruebas con de 4066 debido a que tenía dudas sobre su funcionamiento y probé encender un led con cada control, simplemente metiendo tensión, de modo que le metí 12v de un lado y un led de 5mm con una resistencia de 1k del otro y todo ok. (mi duda era si la entrada y la salida eran la misma cosa... y en efecto... entrada y salida son solo nombres formales porque pueden funcionar conectados de una u otra manera... así que el cd4066 no es más que un pulsador como el del timbre de casa... cuatro en realidad jeje).

El tono de 19khz desde el cd4027 pasa por una red rc que convierte esa onda cuadrada en una senoidal (no tan así... pero lo obtenido es mejor que una cuadrada) y su amplitud es del 10% de las otros dos. Atentos a esto que acabo de decir porque de ahí muchas veces viene ese chillido de fondo. Con menos del 10% dificilmente se activa el estéreo en el receptor y con más tenemos ruido molesto en el audio.

Respecto al LM324, pensaba en usar los dos operacionales que quedan libres para hacer un indicador de clip para el audio, uno por canal. En realidad no me llevo bien con el 324... me gusta, pero se me hace dificil usarlo... Por comodidad suelo preferir el LM386 o el LM741, según la necesidad.

Una vez que lo tenga probado y funcionando decentemente prometo postear todo lo relacionado, aunque los que conocen el funcionamiento de un codificador estréreo saben que no hay misterio, al menos en estos basados en un cd4066... y todos se parecen.


----------



## leonardojavier (Ene 30, 2013)

hola que tal , termine el codificador programe pic 16f84  pero el led parpadea unos segundos y se apaga revise  el programa sacandole el cp para ver si la grababa y la graba tal cual como esta en el archivo , no se que puede estar pasando  agradezco su ayuda


----------



## piojo (Ene 30, 2013)

hola leonardo , yo también lo armé y funciona así parpadea unos segundos y despues se apaga el led , en ese momento empieza a generar las frecuencias de 38 khz y 19 khz .suerte , cualquier cosa estamos por acá . claudio.-


----------



## leonardojavier (Ene 30, 2013)

muchas gracias claudio!  ahora lo pruebo con el transmisor y comento


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Abr 26, 2013)

tiago dijo:


> No te preocupes, se puede suplir por otros de gente que los ha diseñado, y sí los ha publicado.
> 
> Saludos.


Hola Tiago saludos cordiales ,  haora mirando con mui atenccion en el TX citado arriba lo PLL a mi parece sin duda alguna se tratar de un MC145151 del Motorola y el prescaler un LB3500 del Toshiba ,el VCO y amplificador de RF es un TX de 5W :www.pira.cz/entx4.htm o este aca : www.translift.com.ve/fmtx.htm , je,je,je,je
? Para que tanto segredo ? será medo de clones , je,je,je,je 
Att.

Daniel Lopes.


----------



## gabriel7747 (Dic 13, 2013)

recuerden que como lo mencioné antes  el pic genera +38/ -38 y +19 khz, cualquier duda o consulta haganmela saber, si notan poca separacion de canales solo reduzcan un poco los condensadores ceramicos del pasa bajos activo lm324 hasta un minimo djane 33 pf menos no recomiendo, veran como se oye mejor y si bajan menos habra mucha distorsion.suerte..otra cosa el e programa usa tiempos especificos de la rutina por lo tanto el cristal no provocara una desviacion de frecuencia si se ajusta el trimer del cristal.    este ajuste de frecuencia se realiza por software , lo otro que hay que preguntarse es cuan preciso es nuestrofrecuencimetro?    deutina por lo


----------



## Andrxx (Dic 14, 2013)

El codificador con el resonador de 455 Khz funciona de fábula, lo único que hice es que como la señal de salida era pequeña, aplifiqué la señal con un BC548 pero vamos, el audio es excelente. Me quedé petrificado.


----------



## DJ_Glenn (Dic 18, 2013)

cuál es el que hiciste Andrxx?


----------



## Andrxx (Dic 19, 2013)

Uno que gatxan lo modifico para usarlo con el resonador de 455 kHz. Luego tengo que mirarlo.


----------



## DJ_Glenn (Dic 20, 2013)

la modificación es esta? https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f22/codificador-estereo-12669/#post74578


----------



## Andrxx (Dic 28, 2013)

DJ_Glenn dijo:


> la modificación es esta? https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f22/codificador-estereo-12669/#post74578



Exactamente, esa es...


----------



## DAVICOM (Ene 29, 2014)

De Plaquetodo. Otro para la colección.



Saludos


----------



## medinacruzz (Oct 3, 2014)

hola amigos quiero contarles que hise el codificador y anda de marabillas,. solo que con unas pequeñas modificaciones pero tiene buena separacion de canales es exelente,. estoy optando en haser una pcb mas pequeña,.


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Oct 4, 2014)

medinacruzz dijo:


> hola amigos quiero contarles que hise el codificador y anda de marabillas,. solo que con unas pequeñas modificaciones pero tiene buena separacion de canales es exelente,. estoy optando en haser una pcb mas pequeña,.


!Hola estimado amigo medinacruzz , congratulaciones !. 
Se no for muchas molestias,? poderias conpartillar con lo Foro essas pequeñas modificaciones?.
!Fuerte abrazo !
Att.
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## satman (Ene 15, 2015)

*Codificador stereo no funciona*
Buenas a todos los miembros del foro, necesito ayuda con un codificador modelo panaxis con cristal de 455 modificado, el cual lo tengo armado pero no genera en estéreo sale audio todo menos estéreo alguien que lo aya armado me podría ayudar gracias ya de su respuestas
las fotos la tome con una cámara baja ojala que se note bien gracias

adjunto la imagen del codificador


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Ene 15, 2015)

Hola estimado Don satman , ??acaso tiene un osciloscopio disponible en las manos??.
Te pregunto eso porque con uso del facilita en mucho lo mantenimiento.
! Dejo aca un plano , desejo que te sirva de referenzia !
Att.
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## satman (Ene 15, 2015)

amigo Daniel Lopes, este code me lo mandaron ya calibrado supuestamente, lo conecte y todo parecía estar bien pero el indicador stereo de la radio no encendia asi me decidi a calibrarlo yo,la verdad no cuento con un oscilocopio, pero lo realice según el digrama que se publico en https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f22/pll-1-vatio-veronica-10653/index5.html pos 95 ya que es parecido solo cambia los circuitos divisores, asi que no pasaba nada, desconecte un lado de entrada del mpx de su audio para comprobar en el receptor fm pero sale en mono movi el potenciómetro de nivel del coder y nada no hay disminución de volumen el indicador de señal stereo no enciende que podrá ser nesecito ayuda por favor......


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Ene 15, 2015)

Bueno sin la ayuda de un osciloscopio las cosas son mas dificiles . hay que chequear si lo oscilador de 455Khz anda correctamente (mui enbuera lo correcto es 456Khz) , despues hay que chequear los dibisores responsables por generar la subportadora de 38Khz( 456Khz dibidido por 12) y lo tono piloto de 19Khz ( 456Khz dibidido por 24).
Quizaz con ayuda de un radio AM con pantalla digital sea possible sintonizar en 910Khz lo segundo harmonico del oscilador de 455Khz (no olvidando que la frequenzia correcta  es 456Khz) de modo probar su correcto funcionamento.
!Fuerte abrazo y buena suerte en tu mantenimiento.
Att.
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## mprf (Ene 16, 2015)

Hola montó un proyecto como el uso del cristal 455 que no funciona, no hay luces en el radio estéreo


----------



## tiago (Ene 16, 2015)

Sube fotos de la placa o aporta datos para el análisis.

Saludos.


----------



## mprf (Ene 16, 2015)

pasa de audio normal, pero no la luz el estéreo


----------



## mprf (Ene 17, 2015)

Crystal montado diseño 455, que sigue con BA1404 pero la calidad de audio puca


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Ene 18, 2015)

mprf dijo:


> pasa de audio normal, pero no la luz el estéreo


Hay que chequear lo oscilador de 455Khz si anda correctamente y se los dibisores responsables por la generación del tono de 19Khz (tono piloto) tanbien anda a contento.
Lo ideal serias tener en las manos equipos de teste y medidas tal como un osciloscopio y uno frequenzimetro , eso facilita en mucho las cosas.
!Fuerte abrazo y buena suerte en tu mantenimeinto!
Att.
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## Andrxx (Ene 20, 2015)

Una cosa, muchos de estos codificadores con el resonador de 455 kHz y con integrados puertas líogicas dan un nivel MPX bajo, a lo mejor es que al no tener la señal piloto en el nivel correcto hace que no dispare el decodificador. Eso a mi me pasaba.

Sobre el BA1404, yo he hecho un codificaor que esta montado en una emisora "comercial" y funciona perfectamente, con buena separación de canales.


----------



## mprf (Ene 20, 2015)

Rode Con BA1404 sin embargo el sonido era baja y mala calidad
Si alguien tiene un buen diseño con BA1404 pasarme



Pensé en poner esta a*QUÍ* pero no tienen PCB


----------



## Andrxx (Ene 21, 2015)

Este es el que yo he usado.

En primer lugar, sobre el tuyo, el 741 no lo veo muy apto para audio, aparte de innecesario ya que el BA1404 lleva su propio amplificador de audiofrecuencia.


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Ene 21, 2015)

Hola a todos , los dos circuitos enpleando lo arquiconocido "BA1404" arriba andan bien , para mi lo problema estas en realidad en transmissor de FM donde ese  debe responder adecuadamente ( respuesta plana) en banda ancha (hasta 53Khz) .
Otro problema mui comun en lo CI  "BA1404" es que su entrada es mui sensible saturando facilmente con sinales  fuertes de audio (derecho  y esquierdo).
!Fuerte abrazo desde Brasil !
Att.
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## medinacruzz (Ene 21, 2015)

hola a todos, amigos ,
este es el coder que yo hise y me funciona de 10,..73s para todos amigos de foros de electronica,..
lo arme tal cual en el diagrama y no disparaba piloto st
bien lo que modifique fue la r de 22k la puse de 27k las de 470r x 100r el 741 x tl081 le cambie todo esto y nada asta que le puse un condensador 2.2nf de la salida del resonador a masa y pun el st lindo se escucha jenial. la separacion de canales
ojo esto lo hise al diagrama que trae el cd4018 el diagrama origuinal,. asta luego..,,,,


----------



## Andrxx (Ene 22, 2015)

Yo ese lo hice tambien, lo que pasa es que lo alimento con 5 V estabilizados, a 12 V me salian soplos y sonidos extraños, con las mismas modificaciones que medinacruzz, obtuve buenos resultados, diría que una calidad de sonido excelente.


----------



## medinacruzz (Ene 22, 2015)

hola amigos,. en rrealidad yo hice el que* LL*e*V*a un pic pero no me con*V*encio en cam*B*io este si me *H*a con*V*en*C*ido del todo,.
yo se que hay unos coder mejores que este, pero hay componentes que no se encuentran,
en cambio este de ser sencillo es muy bueno,. bien eso para mi no se a otros amigos pero para*_*mi si es bueno,. saludos amigos de foros de electronica,..


----------



## mprf (Ene 25, 2015)

Andrxx
Hola u tiene el PCB este proyecto con BA1404?


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Ene 26, 2015)

mprf dijo:


> pasa de audio normal, pero no la luz el estéreo


?? Hay lo diagrama esquemactico para apreciación ?? , ese es mui bienvenido y inprescidible para analise de que possiblemente se passa.
Att.
Daniel Lopes.





mprf dijo:


> Andrxx
> Hola u tiene el PCB este proyecto con BA1404?


Experimente mirar  aca : https://www.google.com.br/search?q=...&ei=n-rGVIbqGreNsQSljoKADA&sqi=2&ved=0CDEQsAQ , seguramente hay mucho a pesquizar .
!Fuerte abrazoz!
Att.
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## Andrxx (Ene 27, 2015)

mprf dijo:


> Andrxx
> Hola u tiene el PCB este proyecto con BA1404?



No tengo la PCB, uso placa UNIPRINT uniendo las pistas. Aun asi el resultado fue espectacular.


----------



## satman (Ene 28, 2015)

buenas de nuevo, el codificador modelo panaxis que arme no funciona no genera los 19 MHz, este modelo panaxis modificado utiliza un 455mhz y su divisir 4069... alguien que tenga otro codificador para aprovechar los componentes de este codificador.......com lm1494

amigo Daniel lopes, tendras otro codificador estéreo que utilize el 455mhz y el lm1496....?


----------



## moises calderon (Ene 29, 2015)

Amigo satman, revisa este post: https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f22/pll-1-vatio-veronica-10653/index5.html,  a partir del  tema 88 aprox, hay informacion sobre este generador y sus modificaciones,
 si tienes alguna duda, estoy para ayudarte, por otra parte, en paruro venden los cristales  de 4.864 MHz, saludos


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Ene 29, 2015)

satman dijo:


> buenas de nuevo, el codificador modelo panaxis que arme no funciona no genera los 19 MHz, este modelo panaxis modificado utiliza un 455mhz y su divisir 4069... alguien que tenga otro codificador para aprovechar los componentes de este codificador.......com lm1494
> 
> amigo Daniel lopes, tendras otro codificador estéreo que utilize el 455mhz y el lm1496....?


Bueno tengo que buscar en mis arquivos un circuito ya conprobado que enpleya un oscilador enbasado en un filtro ceramico de 455Khz mas un transistor oscilador tipo BF494 o BF199 seguido de un dibisor CMOS tipo "CD4018" donde ese es configurado para dibidir por 6 generando asi 76Khz y despues segue un CI tipo "CD4013" que dibide por 2 generando los 38Khz (subportadora de  D-E) y novamente dibide por 2 generando 19Khz (tono piloto o de sincronismo RX).
Dame un tienpo para localizar lo que aclaro y subo aca con mucho gusto.
En tienpo, ese tipo de encoder que enpleya lo CI "LM1496"( Mixer duplamente balanceado) es do tipo analogico o sea el hace la multiplexación de los canales de audio  en lo dominio de la frequencia , enquanto que los otros tipos que enpleyan chaves analogicas (CD4066 o CD4016 o CD4053), eses son digitales y hacen la multiplexación de los canales de audio en lo dominio del tienpo.
Att.
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## satman (Ene 30, 2015)

gracias amigo Daniel lopes, esperando el diagrama........


----------



## mprf (Feb 3, 2015)

las obras de alteración?


----------



## tiago (Feb 5, 2015)

mprf dijo:


> las obras de alteración?



Preguntas, afirmas o propones ..?

Saludos.


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Feb 5, 2015)

tiago dijo:


> Preguntas, afirmas o propones ..?
> 
> Saludos.


!Quízaz nin el mismo sape!, jajajajajajajajajajajajajajjajajajaja.


----------



## Andrxx (Feb 5, 2015)

mprf dijo:


> las obras de alteración?



No te compliques, a la salida de un 7805 colocas en serie 3 diodos 1N4148 o similares en serie, la caida de tensión directa (3x0,7 V) harán que el BA1404 trabaje a 2,9 V, si somos exactos con los cálculos.

Un saludo.


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Feb 5, 2015)

Me gusta alimentar lo CI BA1404 con un regulador tipo LM317 con encapsulamento TO-92 (ejenplo un BC548)  y dos resistores de modo programar el para fornir los 3,0 Voltios nesesarios (maxima tensión de alimentación recomendada por lo fabricante ROHM).
!Fuerte abrazo!
Att.
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## mprf (Feb 5, 2015)

como este? 3x 1N4148


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Feb 6, 2015)

mprf dijo:


> como este? 3x 1N4148


!!!NO!!! , los tres diodos 1N4148 son en realidad conectados en serie con la salida del 7805 (5,00Voltios) de modo restar aproximadamente 2,1Voltios (0,7 Voltios x3) , asi : 5,00Voltios -2,10Voltios = 2,9 Voltios nesesarios para alimentar lo CI BA1404 
!Fuerte abrazo patricio!
Att.
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## satman (Mar 6, 2015)

*codificador panaxis* (modificar)
buenas, de nuevo por el trabajo tuve que ausentarme un buen tiempo amigo Moises Calderon, arme el circuito que me recomiendas para sustituir la etapa divisora, la duda que tengo es a que parte del circuito del panaxis conecto las salidas......?'??

Amigo Daniel lopez, seria excelente el circuito que mencionas con transistores y otro divisor para poder probarlo, si no fuera mucho pedir podrias poner el esquema de la etapa divisora respectiva y su modo de conexion a la tarjeta ya armada que poseo del panaxis

gracias de su ayuda brindada.....


----------



## moises calderon (Mar 6, 2015)

Amigo satman, la tarjeta divisora tiene las salidas de 38 y 19 KHz, las mismas las ingresas a los filtros pasabajos, que están después de los divisores originales, el filtro foramdo por C2,L1,C3, es para 38Khz, y el filtro formado por C4,L2,C5, es para los 19 KHz, cualquier duda estoy a tus ordenes, saludos


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Mar 6, 2015)

Hola a todos , como promesia es deuda dejo aca dos proyectos conprobados de osciladores , sendo que uno enpleya un filtro ceramico de tres terminales en 455Khz y lo  otro enplea un resonador ceramico  de dos terminales operando en 456Khz , ambos seguidos de los respectivos dibisores de modo lograr los sinales de 38Khz y 19 Khz. 
Desejo que sean utiles, dudas adicionales  por favor pregunten , ! es un gusto platicarmos !
!Fuerte abrazo a todos y buena suerte en los desahollos!
Att.
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## satman (Mar 12, 2015)

Amigo Moises Calderon, realize la coneccion que me dio, pero no generaba el estereo, asi que realie pruebas a la tarjeta excitador- divisor, y no genera las señales 38 khz y 19 khz, asi que  tuve que realizar  la otra opción que el amigo 

Daniel Lopez me dio, los arme las dos tarjetas y ellos si generan las señales 38 khz y 19 khz respectivos aunque no son exactos pero funciona, la pregunta para el Amigo Daniel Lopez es... en el esquema que posteo hay 2 salidas de 38 khz cual de ellas se tiene que conectar o se le tiene que juntar las dos?....  gracias por la ayuda brindada ....


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Mar 13, 2015)

satman dijo:


> Amigo Moises Calderon, realize la coneccion que me dio, pero no generaba el estereo, asi que realie pruebas a la tarjeta excitador- divisor, y no genera las señales 38 khz y 19 khz, asi que  tuve que realizar  la otra opción que el amigo
> 
> Daniel Lopez me dio, los arme las dos tarjetas y ellos si generan las señales 38 khz y 19 khz respectivos aunque no son exactos pero funciona, la pregunta para el Amigo Daniel Lopez es... en el esquema que posteo hay 2 salidas de 38 khz cual de ellas se tiene que conectar o se le tiene que juntar las dos?....  gracias por la ayuda brindada ....


Hola estimado Don satman ,en realidad  las dos salidas de 38Khz son desplazadas 180 grados entre els y sirven para controlar las chaves analogicas ora habilitando la pasagen de lo canal derecho , ora habilitando la pasagen de lo canal esquierdo adelante eso a una razón de 38Khz ( encoder digital o sea andando en lo dominio de lo tienpo), pero !OJO! esas dos salidas NO pueden sener conectas en paralelo , entonses como tu encoder es analogico ( anda en lo dominio de la frequenzia) ustesdes debe utilizar solamente una salida de 38Khz y esa debe sener esperimentada en la pratica qual de las dos anda mejor ( mejor separación de los canales ).
Con auxilio de un osciloscopio las cosas son mucho mas faciles de entiender y resolver lo que se passa .
!Fuerte abrazo y buena suerte en los desahollos!
!Seguimos conectados!
Att.
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## moises calderon (Mar 14, 2015)

Amigo  satman, realice en varias oportunidades ese circuito y casi nunca tuve problemas, en los casos en que no funcionaba era porque el IC 4040, estaba defectuoso, revisa eso, y como dice el amigo Daniel Lopez, necesitas un osciloscopio, para poder hacer trabajar con esas señales y poder calibrarlo ademas, si tienes alguna inquietud o precisas ayuda, creo que muchos aca en el foro, estamos dispuestos a ayudarte, saludos.


----------



## satman (Mar 15, 2015)

Amigo moises . le estoy agradecido por su ayuda y también al amigo Daniel López. Gracias.. Ahora paso a la sgte paso arme el circuito que me dijo y efectivamente reemplazo con otro y funciono la duda que tengo es que tiene que ser la señal exacto por ej. 19 KHz y 38 KHz por que ami me marca 18.92khz y 37,93 eso tiene que ser así o debe ser ecxacto . por que lo conecte al coser y vota señal estereo pero no hay separación de canales si lo hay es minimo. 
También arme el que me dio el amigo Daniel López el que lleva el 445 de tres patas y bf494, y también no es exacto. Esto será la causa de que no haya separación de canales será así ....


----------



## moises calderon (Mar 15, 2015)

Amigo, satman, leiste las instrucciones pàra calibrar ese generador panaxis?, esta en los archivos, que envie hace un tiempo, saludos


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Mar 16, 2015)

Hola a todos , debemos recordar que la buena separación de canales (diafonia) depende en mucho de lo correcto ayuste de la fase del tono piloto (19Khz)que tiene que estar enfasada con la subportadora de 38Khz y eso pudemos verificar con ayuda de un osciloscopio de dos canales, pero tanbien es nesesario que lo excitador de FM tenga  banda ancha en su entrada de audio (53Khz ao menos) para no degradar  lo sinal MPX.
Att.
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## satman (Mar 16, 2015)

Gracias amigo moisés Calderón. Tengo un problema no cuento con un osciloscopio solo con un frecuencimetro. Como podria calibrarlo lei el manual de ajuste que público. La verdad estoy perdido en los ajustes


----------



## moises calderon (Mar 16, 2015)

Amigo satman, en el mismo manual esta la forma de calibrar, sin contar con osciloscopio, saludos


----------



## satman (Mar 21, 2015)

Amigo moisés los choques o inductancias de 560uh como o con que puedo reemplazarlos ya q no logro encontrarlos, en la tarjeta me enviaron en ves de ellos con resistencias de 56 ohm


----------



## moises calderon (Mar 21, 2015)

Amigo, las inductancias, tiens que ponerlas, porque forman parte de un filtro, , las venden en paruro, en la cuadra 12, en tiendas HiFi Electronics,  tiene la forma y tamaño de una resistencia de 1/2 Vatio, son baratas, saludos


----------



## satman (Abr 2, 2015)

Gracias amigo moisés , solo decir que no pude hacer andar el code transmite en stereo pero no hay separación de canales así q debo armar otro code tratare de buscar uno sencillo gracias por la ayuda brindada


----------



## piojo (Abr 2, 2015)

hola recien me engancho en este problema pero para el amigo satman si sale el audio y enciende estereo en el receptor puede ser el ajuste de fase de la señal de 19 khz osea tiene que estar desfasada 180 grados con respecto al audio multiplex( los dos canles y la subportadora de 38khz  ), me paso con algunos coder sencillos que no tenia este ajuste y la separacion era pobre o nula si podes subi el esquema y veo si te puedo dar una mano . saludos


----------



## moises calderon (Abr 3, 2015)

Amigo satman, si con la información que hay en este foro,  no logras una separación adecuada, menos lo lograras, con un generador  mas sencillo, es cuestión de que leas  con cuidado las indicaciones;  en las hojas escaneadas que   subí del manual panaxis, esta todo indicado, mas allá de lo que nos  permiten estas comunicaciones, no puedo hacer nada, discúlpame, saludos.


----------



## kakemarake (Abr 24, 2015)

fabian9013 dijo:


> Actualmente encontre una pagina donde detallan como hacer un codificador estereo, pero no me atrevo a publicarlo debiso a que no lo he experimentado.
> 
> Aca dejo la pagina para que lo vayan viendo y me den sus opiniones ya que se pcoo del tema:
> 
> http://www.audiosys.com.ar/proyectos/codificador/codificador_estereo_para_emisora.htm



hola a todos alguien tendria los esquemas sel coder audiosys y la pcb los tenia pero los perdi gracias


----------



## milenio turpo cahui (Abr 26, 2015)

Hola encantado de y pertenecer al ,foro ayuda para ustedes amigos   generador  stereo,xtal 3.57 mhz. probado con instrumentos


----------



## kakemarake (Abr 26, 2015)

esta con los componentes en el pdf tienes el fotolito sin los componentes


----------



## milenio turpo cahui (Abr 27, 2015)

si tengo        disfrútalo  ...  kakemarake  ..el codificador de estéreo y el decodificador receptor sincroniza cada un usando 19khz tono piloto el cual es adicionado la señal multiplex.

Para calibrar     no necesitan    osciloscopio ni  frecuencímetro  .. ya está       probado   solo tiene que   tener una radio stereo (receptor) para proceder    el ajuste  de   Rv .50k y 2.k o 10k para   dar la onda ,de la señal de 19  khz y  de los 38  khz     ...repartiendo  r y l.....


----------



## kakemarake (Abr 27, 2015)

muchas gracias probaremos


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Abr 28, 2015)

Hola a todos , a titulo de major información y conocimento lo potenciometro de 50KOhmios ayusta la fase del tono piloto (19KHz) y ese deve sener ayustado para major separación entre canales derecho y esquierdo (diafonia) , haora lo potenciometro de 2,2Kohmios a 10 KOhmios ayusta lo nivel del tono piloto (19KHz), ese deve sener ayustado para que lo receptor de FM prenda lo LED indicador de estereo .
!Fuerte abrazo!
Att.
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## milenio turpo cahui (Abr 28, 2015)

saludos a todos.....  nueva version


----------



## DJ_Glenn (May 7, 2015)

Daniel Lopes dijo:


> Hola a todos , a titulo de major información y conocimento lo potenciometro de 50KOhmios ayusta la fase del tono piloto (19KHz) y ese deve sener ayustado para major separación entre canales derecho y esquierdo (diafonia) , haora lo potenciometro de 2,2Kohmios a 10 KOhmios ayusta lo nivel del tono piloto (19KHz), ese deve sener ayustado para que lo receptor de FM prenda lo LED indicador de estereo .
> !Fuerte abrazo!
> Att.
> Daniel Lopes.



Es importante tener en cuenta el nivel de esta señal piloto... porque muy posiblemente sea audible si supera cierto nivel.


----------



## Daniel Lopes (May 8, 2015)

DJ_Glenn dijo:


> Es importante tener en cuenta el nivel de esta señal piloto... porque muy posiblemente sea audible si supera cierto nivel.


!!! Si en correcto , escuthamos  un silvo molesto!!!. Lo correcto nivel es 10% (7,5KHz de desvio FM ) de lo sinal de programa de audio para lograr 100% de modulación FM (75KHz de desvio FM) , pero como lo equipamento de medida especifico a ese ayuste (medidor de modulación AM/FM) es dispendioso y lejos de la maioria de los tecnicos , una salida practica es aumentar lo nivel del tono piloto hasta lo momento en que prende lo LED indicador de programa estereo en lo receptor de testes.
Caso ese LED parpadea con lo aumento de nivel del programa de audio debemos entonses aumentar un poquito lo nivel de tono piloto hasta evitar ese problema y listo.
!Fuerte abrazo desde Brasil a todos !
Att.
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## lahormiga (May 16, 2015)

Hola chicos, les cuento que este tema me gusta mucho, hace un tiempo hice unas preguntas y recibi respuestas oportunas pero no eran las que esperaba. Por cosas de el lugar donde vivo se me dificulta micho estar conectado y por eso no puedo participar mas activamente en el foro.
La cuestión es la siguiente; Estoy muy interesado en armar uno de los codificadores stereos de los que se hablan en este tema, la verdad es que me gustaría esperimentar a ver cual me funciona mejor, pero con todos tengo básicamente el mismo problema y es el tema de los cristales, por fortuna una vez tuve la oportunidad de comprar unos de 38khz y todavía tengo por ahí un par... Para no extenderme mas lo que yo quiero es que por favor alguien me ayude a integrar este cristal a cualquiera de los circuitos aqui propuestos menos el ba1404 obviamente jejejej, la idea es que con un integrado ya sea cd4060 o uno de esos parecidos para sacar los 38 directos y dividir esos por dos para obtener los 19 del la señal piloto... Espero que alguien me pueda ilustrar mas en ese tema ya que ahí estoy nulo la verdad, ya del resto del circuito me encargo yo jejje gracias.


----------



## kakemarake (May 16, 2015)

yo acabo de montar uno con el lm1496 y la verdad la separacion es excelente asi como la calidad


----------



## Andrxx (May 17, 2015)

lahormiga dijo:


> Hola chicos, les cuento que este tema me gusta mucho, hace un tiempo hice unas preguntas y recibi respuestas oportunas pero no eran las que esperaba. Por cosas de el lugar donde vivo se me dificulta micho estar conectado y por eso no puedo participar mas activamente en el foro.
> La cuestión es la siguiente; Estoy muy interesado en armar uno de los codificadores stereos de los que se hablan en este tema, la verdad es que me gustaría esperimentar a ver cual me funciona mejor, pero con todos tengo básicamente el mismo problema y es el tema de los cristales, por fortuna una vez tuve la oportunidad de comprar unos de 38khz y todavía tengo por ahí un par... Para no extenderme mas lo que yo quiero es que por favor alguien me ayude a integrar este cristal a cualquiera de los circuitos aqui propuestos menos el ba1404 obviamente jejejej, la idea es que con un integrado ya sea cd4060 o uno de esos parecidos para sacar los 38 directos y dividir esos por dos para obtener los 19 del la señal piloto... Espero que alguien me pueda ilustrar mas en ese tema ya que ahí estoy nulo la verdad, ya del resto del circuito me encargo yo jejje gracias.



Una cosa ¿por que no quieres usar el BA1404? a mi siempre me ha funcionado bien, diría que hasta mejor que codificadores profesionales.


----------



## kakemarake (May 17, 2015)

he montado con el lm1496 por la separacion de canales  a parte aguanta mucha señal sin saturarse  no se  la separacion que tendra el ba1404  , lo que si lo he comparado con el de pira cz y y este con el lm1496 mas separacion y mucha mas calidad


----------



## DJ_Glenn (May 17, 2015)

Hay una fábrica de transmisores, cercana a mi ciudad, que usar el BA1404 para el generador estéreo. Aunque el cristal de 38khz suele estar camuflado dentro del encapsulado de un capacitor electrolítico, no es difícil de identificar. Más allá de esto, quería comentar la experiencia en cuanto a la calidad de audio. La verdad es que no tiene mucho que envidiar a codificadores más elaborados. No tengo idea de cuánto es la separación medida en dB, pero al oído es perfecta, incluso desconectando uno a la vez los dos canales de audio, puede notarse esto. Así que si no fuera por que es engorroso conseguir el 1404 y el cristal, es perfectamente considerable.


----------



## Daniel Lopes (May 17, 2015)

kakemarake dijo:


> yo acabo de montar uno con el lm1496 y la verdad la separacion es excelente asi como la calidad


Hola a todos , estimado conpañero Don kakemarke se no for de muchas molestias , ? podrias ustedes subir aca los planos dese  exictoso proyecto que armaste ?
!Muchas Gracias !
!Saludos cordeales desde Brasil!.
Att.
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## kakemarake (May 18, 2015)

el esquema lo encontre en google buscando hay que modificar el paso que hay al final los operacionales utilize tl082



el ultimo operacional hay que invertir el +  y el menos  como en el anterior , lo monte con una placa con agujeros y los 19 y los 38 khz los saque con un cmos 4060 y un cuarzo de 4.864



asi me quedo , lo que si tiene muy buena sepracion y calidad, el montaje lo hice provisional
asi que me gustaria hacerlo en pcb , ya que funciono muy bien,lo compare con varios estereos que tengo y la verdad estoy muy satisfecho , yo lo hice con cuarzo pero con el esquema del resonador que aparece en el foro se puede


----------



## lahormiga (May 18, 2015)

Andrxx lo que pasa es que me gusta la experimentación, yo monte el BA1404 y funciona sabor me gusta pero quiero probar otros y aprender algo mas... Por otro lado esos dos componentes ya no los consigo donde los compraba, por eso me gustaría que alguien por aquí me explicara lo de usar el cristal de 38 en otros coder porque de esos si tengo varios por ahí embolatados. Gracias señores, el ilo esta bueno.


----------



## Andrxx (May 18, 2015)

DJ_Glenn dijo:


> Hay una fábrica de transmisores, cercana a mi ciudad, que usar el BA1404 para el generador estéreo. Aunque el cristal de 38khz suele estar camuflado dentro del encapsulado de un capacitor electrolítico, no es difícil de identificar. Más allá de esto, quería comentar la experiencia en cuanto a la calidad de audio. La verdad es que no tiene mucho que envidiar a codificadores más elaborados. No tengo idea de cuánto es la separación medida en dB, pero al oído es perfecta, incluso desconectando uno a la vez los dos canales de audio, puede notarse esto. Así que si no fuera por que es engorroso conseguir el 1404 y el cristal, es perfectamente considerable.



Según el datasheet, 45 db (el BH1415 solo 40). En la práctica, esto varía mucho dependiendo del receptor, en mi móvil nokia, si quito un canal y lo pongo a masa, ese canal en el receptor se pierde por completo por lo que la separación estéreo es buena o diría excelente. (En el datasheet de ROHM dicen que son 45 db de separación de canales con un *demodulador estéreo "standard"*) Lo que me gusta del BA1404 es su reducido consumo, diría que no pasa de los 20 mA, usado como generador estéreo.

Lo único que no me gusta (y que es perfectamente solucionable) es que un exceso de agudos provoca a veces que la señal MPX "salte" y que en el receptor, parpadee el indicador de estéreo. Por lo demás, es una solución fácil, económica y simple (en España el cristal de 38 khz y el BA1404 son fáciles de conseguir).


----------



## kakemarake (May 19, 2015)

si tienes razon en españa se consigue a un buen precio , si no has montado con el mc1496
pruebalo aguanta mucho de entrada quiero decir que no satura mucho


----------



## lahormiga (May 20, 2015)

Conseguí un generador Stereo que se ve bastante profesional, y trabaja con un cristal de 38khz... Hay un componente que no se con exactitud que es, creo que es un swich electrónico, voy a montar el pbby a probarlo a ver que tal, apenas pueda les dejo los esquemas porque este móvil no me deja.



Bueno al fin pude y aquí estan los esquemas, espero los disfruten yo apenas haga los ensayos correspondientes y comentaré mi experiencia.


----------



## edjor (Dic 22, 2015)

satman dijo:


> Amigo moises . le estoy agradecido por su ayuda y también al amigo Daniel López. Gracias.. Ahora paso a la sgte paso arme el circuito que me dijo y efectivamente reemplazo con otro y funciono la duda que tengo es que tiene que ser la señal exacto por ej. 19 KHz y 38 KHz por que ami me marca 18.92khz y 37,93 eso tiene que ser así o debe ser ecxacto . por que lo conecte al coser y vota señal estereo pero no hay separación de canales si lo hay es minimo.
> También arme el que me dio el amigo Daniel López el que lleva el 445 de tres patas y bf494, y también no es exacto. Esto será la causa de que no haya separación de canales será así ....




Saludos amix  el esquema del divisor de esos resonadores cerámicos y otros cristales, es muy difícil encontrar en el comercio esos cristales de puntos decimales como el 4.864 , 4.332 , 7.600, 456. no hay en el país , bueno probé con los de 455 , 3.579 es que producen un silbido de fondo vi por ahí un esquema con cristal de 6.000 Mhz que tal sera  ??  seria bueno perfeccionar con los cristales que mas uno le es fácil encontrar, esos los encontré  en Tv antiguas y son grades y los controles remotos.


----------



## DJ_Glenn (Dic 24, 2015)

El asunto del silbido lo resolves bajando el tono de 19khz. Para esto podes hacerlo a oído sólo valiéndote de un receptor estéreo (al mínimo donde se enciende la luz de estéreo), o idealmente con un osciloscopio, así te aseguras de obtener exactamente lo que buscas. Si no tenes osciloscopio, podes valerte de la placa de audio de tu pc, aunque te las vas a tener que ingeniar para tener correcta referencia de la v/div.


----------



## ricbevi (Dic 24, 2015)

edjor dijo:


> Saludos amix  el esquema del divisor de esos resonadores cerámicos y otros cristales, es muy difícil encontrar en el comercio esos cristales de puntos decimales como el 4.864 , 4.332 , 7.600, 456. no hay en el país , bueno probé con los de 455 , 3.579 es que producen un silbido de fondo vi por ahí un esquema con cristal de 6.000 Mhz que tal sera  ??  seria bueno perfeccionar con los cristales que mas uno le es fácil encontrar, esos los encontré  en Tv antiguas y son grades y los controles remotos.



Hola...Los circuito integrados dividen por potencia de dos fácilmente(Flip-Flop).
Se necesita generar 38KHz y 19KHz para el generador estéreo por lo que el cristal tiene indefectiblemente que al ser dividido por algún numero entero y el resultado de 38.
Si a 38 lo multiplicas por 158 te da 6004KHz por lo que, si usa ese cristal, hay que hacer un divisor por 158 y tenes como resultado los 38KHz y si a esta salida la dividirla por 2 obtenés 19KHz del piloto.
No es capricho ni magia, solo matemáticas y por eso no encuentras con cristales comunes de números "redondo"(1MHz, 2, 4, 10, 20MHz, etc), sencillamente por que no dan las cuentas.
Saludos.

Ric.


----------



## elektrocom (Dic 24, 2015)

lo mas facil es hacerlo con el cristal ceramico de 4555 y llevarlo a 456 con un capacitor variable, como lo tiene el codificador de nueva electronica  o plaquetodo , y este codificador anda muy bien , es parecido al de M31, aunque use un cristaql de mas alta frecuencia.


----------



## Alexis0159 (Dic 26, 2015)

Estaria muy bueno hacerlo yo compre el integrado ba1404 pero lo unico que no consigo es el oscilador de cristal de 38khz la ultima vez que pregunte me dijeron que esos osciladores trabajan en MHZ. En otro tema de este foro lei que este componente es dificil conseguirlo, sin el no se consigue hacerlo estéreo.


----------



## DJ_Glenn (Ene 3, 2016)

hay varias soluciones... si buscás un poco más, vas a encontrar como djchinomix con una resistencia y un capacitor en serie logró hacerlo funcionar, también hay otras soluciones más elaboradas como meter un oscilador externo, cualquiera de los montones que vas a encontrar en el foro.. aunque dedicar mano de obra a un proyeco simple con ba1404 hace desestimar a ese integrado porque al final uno parece preferir intervenir lo más que se pueda a fin de obtener resultados que lejos de estar tecnicamente normalizados, responden a gustos personales.


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Ene 3, 2016)

Hola a todos , es possible funcionar lo CI BA1404 canbiando o cristal de 38KHz por un capacitor ayustable (Trimmer) de 60pF entre los pinos 5 y 6  , la estabilidad de frequenzia del 38KHz es peor , pero es mejor que nada en las manos y asi es possible generar lo sinal MPX (Multiplex). 
Con auxilio de un receptor de FM estereo ayuste con cariño lo trimmer de 60pF hasta prender lo LED indicador de programa estereo de lo receptor de FM   
Tanbien es possible enpleyar un generador de 38KHz esterno basado en osciladores a cristal o resonadores ceramicos mas dibisores TTL o CMOS , pero temos que agregar un dibisor resistivo de modo fornir a lo CI BA1404 un sinal con amplitud igual a la su alimentación (algo entre 1,5Voltios hasta 3,0Voltios maximos ) en lo pino 5 o 6 (hay que testear cual es la entrada)
Una dica : es possible sacar lo CI BA1404 de viejos televisores marca "Sharp" de 14" (chassis model C1453)  y 20" ( chassis model C2053) que teniam  audiofonos inalanbricos   
Att, 
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## elektrocom (Ene 3, 2016)

yo he hecho varios osciladores para usar en el BA1404 usando una bobina de 455 mhz , llevandola a oscilar en 38 khz, , es mas estable   que usando un capacitor variable, ahoara se consiguen los cristales de 38 khz, en bs as, en negocios de radiofrecuencia .

bobina de fi de radio de 455 khz


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Ene 3, 2016)

elektrocom dijo:


> yo he hecho varios osciladores para usar en el BA1404 usando una bobina de 455 mhz , llevandola a oscilar en 38 khz, , es mas estable   que usando un capacitor variable, ahoara se consiguen los cristales de 38 khz, en bs as, en negocios de radiofrecuencia .
> 
> bobina de fi de radio de 455 khz


?? Acaso lo circuito enpleyado serias ese abajo ??
Att, 
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## elektrocom (Ene 3, 2016)

este es el oscilador que use en el ba1404, tengo el impreso con todos los componnetes



si daniel,es el mismo circuito , no lo habia visto antes.


----------



## dalsaur (Abr 5, 2016)

yamil2009 dijo:


> Alguien probo este codificador con PIC 16F84 ?
> 
> El PCB se puede abrir con PCB Wizard





puedo remplazar´el cristaL DE 20 MHZ POR OTRO?

no lo he podido hayar, y he conseguido de 

17.6 mhz
24.0 mhz

me serviran,


----------



## ricbevi (Abr 5, 2016)

dalsaur dijo:


> puedo remplazar´el cristaL DE 20 MHZ POR OTRO?
> 
> no lo he podido hayar, y he conseguido de
> 
> ...



Hola...Cristal de 20Mhz es de lo mas común al menos por aquí...no puedes poner otra frecuencia si el micro-controlador maneja frecuencias o tiempos precisos...lo encuentras en placas de red de las computadoras antiguas con bus ISA.
Saludos.

Ric.


----------



## GIOVANNY MARTINEZ (Jun 2, 2016)

gabriel7747 dijo:


> ok gracias por entender amigos, pero sepan que estoy disponible ante cualquier duda, sigo investigando el codificador y he hecho nuevas modificaciones no mayores que la anterior solo fue un cambio de valores que me dio excelente resultado las resistencias de 10k que indique antes fueron reemplazadas por unas de 68k, luego como veran sigue la de 100k, que fue reemplazada por una de 47k o 56k y la de 1  megohm la he cambiado por una de 470k(ojo esta resistencia controla la intensidad del piloto de 19 khz), tambien hice un cambio  en el conjunto rc que esta en la entrada de cada canal --resistencia de 100k con un condensador en paralelo de 470pf--, fueron reemplazados por una resistencia de 33k y un condensador de 22nf a 33nf en paralelo de poliester esta vez no mas o tendran distorsion..eso amigos si desean tomar esto bien conseguiran un sonido mas vivo y con mas expansion.




 Que buen aporte gracias amigos, pero quiero preguntar sobre el programa para cargar en el pic o cual es la sintaxis como hacer los retardos para sacar los 38 y 19 khz agradezco por la informacion prestada, Dios los Bendiga.


----------



## duflos (Ene 23, 2018)

Hola chicos , tengo una pregunta armé el que lleva el pin 16f84a de la página 7 , y como le más arriba me pasa lo mismo parpadea la luz unos segundos y se apaga a que se puede deber eso ya revise el circuito componente por componente desde ya agradezco sus consejos saludos a todos


----------



## ricbevi (Ene 23, 2018)

duflos dijo:


> Hola chicos , tengo una pregunta armé el que lleva el pin 16f84a de la página 7 , y como le más arriba me pasa lo mismo parpadea la luz unos segundos y se apaga a que se puede deber eso ya revise el circuito componente por componente desde ya agradezco sus consejos saludos a todos



Tal vez si hubieras leído lo que hay al respecto en la misma pagina 7 _aquí_ ....

SIC"......
Hola  de nuevo a todos, aqui van unas fotos del transmisor de 4 watts con pll  de mi manufactura  y del coder stereo con pic, se vera diferente porque  el impreso lo diseñe yo, es tambien para que se hagan una idea, y esten  seguros de que funciona super bien se sorprenderan porque no tiene el  tipico soplido molesto de los otros codificadores estereo que se ven por  la internet...un abrazo y adelante amigos. *el led que lleva el pic  parpadeara al inicio y despues se apagara justo cuando se activa el  estereo.*
 ........"


----------



## elektrocom (Ene 23, 2018)

por ahi lei que no queria colocar el circuito de un tx que con 3  tr sacaba 4 watt, yo con lo  3 tr saco 15 watt, incluido el oscuador, use un BF199 oscilador , 1 BFG591 pre , RD15 potencia, nada que no se puedapublicar esta en todos lados el esquema y impreso

los circuitos con pll usando el mc151152 , ya son historia, aparte de ser caros ya estan discontinuados, con un pic se soluciona todo y mas facil


----------



## duflos (Ene 23, 2018)

Solucionado chicos era el plug que usaba para la la entrada de audio estaba quebrada adentro gracias ...


----------



## duflos (Ene 27, 2018)

Una pregu ya gente , anduvo bien ... el único problemita es que hace u  silbido muy bajito pero lo hace , estuve leyendo un poco pero no doy con la solución, cambié valores de los capacitores que sugieren más arriba pero la verdad que no mejoró..lo que  anduvo fue con el diagrama original sin modificación ni nada pero me quedo ese pequeño silvidito que me gustaría  sacarlo si me tiran una idea se los agradezco saludos ...


----------



## tiago (Ene 28, 2018)

¿Con qué lo alimentas?
Si usas alguna fuente tipo conmutada puede que te esté inyectando impurezas en la alimentación.

Saludos.


----------



## DJ_Glenn (Ene 28, 2018)

El silvido puede deberse al nivel del tono piloto.


----------



## D@rkbytes (Ene 28, 2018)

DJ_Glenn dijo:


> El silbido puede deberse al nivel del tono piloto.


Habrá que tener muy buen oído para poder escuchar 19 KHz. 
Dicen que las mujeres tienen mayor rango auditivo, pero no creo que supere los 17 KHz. 
La edad también disminuye el rango, por suerte todavía escucho cuando enciende un T.V. de tubo. 
Poder escuchar 15734 Hz. lo creo muy bien.


----------



## duflos (Ene 28, 2018)

La fuente es la que uso para el tx es mediante transformador y regulada la cual no tiene ni una interferencia si no uso el codificador,  le puse un vk  200 en la entrada de alimentación pero igual persiste ..


----------



## tiago (Ene 29, 2018)

Pues entonces sube fotos del montaje para poder apreciar los posibles problemas.

Saludos.


----------



## duflos (Ene 30, 2018)

solucionado cambie el capacitor de 47pf por uno de 33pf y se fue el silbido ahora lo tengo probado a ver que hace como se comporta lo demas lo deje tal cual como esta en el esquema original  gracias


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Ene 30, 2018)

duflos dijo:


> solucionado cambie el capacitor de 47pf por uno de 33pf y se fue el silbido ahora lo tengo probado a ver que hace como se comporta lo demas lo deje tal cual como esta en el esquema original  gracias


 Hola caro Don duflos , se no for de muchas molestias podrias subir lo diagrama esquemactico  dese encoder y indicar cual es ese tal capacitor ?? 
Muchas gracias !.
Att,
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## DJ_Glenn (Ene 30, 2018)

Realmente no quiero hacer una ensalada entre temas, pero ya que este es el que se está moviendo, aprovecho para postear acá.

Dediqué algún tiempo a mejorar este codificador estéreo Realmente no puedo decir que las mejoras son mías, si no que es un rejunte de varias cosas que fui encontrando por ahí y que resultaron en un circuito razonablemente útil y estable. Suena muy lindo aunque el nivel de audio obtenido al final es algo bajo, por lo que quiero agregar un pequeño preamplificador a la salida, basado en un transistor bipolar, pero no encuentro ninguno que logre convencerme.

Tal vez tengan alguno para aportar.

Desde ya, gracias.


----------



## gabriel7747 (Feb 17, 2018)

,





duflos dijo:


> Una pregu ya gente , anduvo bien ... el único problemita es que hace u  silbido muy bajito pero lo hace , estuve leyendo un poco pero no doy con la solución, cambié valores de los capacitores que sugieren más arriba pero la verdad que no mejoró..lo que  anduvo fue con el diagrama original sin modificación ni nada pero me quedo ese pequeño silvidito que me gustaría  sacarlo si me tiran una idea se los agradezco saludos ...


Amigo ese ruido lo tiene porque el filtro que posee el circuito es pasivo si lo cambiaran por un filtro activo de seguro se elimina, con un lm741 he visto esquemas en la web





elektrocom dijo:


> por ahi lei que no queria colocar el circuito de un tx que con 3  tr sacaba 4 watt, yo con lo  3 tr saco 15 watt, incluido el oscuador, use un BF199 oscilador , 1 BFG591 pre , RD15 potencia, nada que no se puedapublicar esta en todos lados el esquema y impreso
> 
> los circuitos con pll usando el mc151152 , ya son historia, aparte de ser caros ya estan discontinuados, con un pic se soluciona todo y mas facil


Eso fue hace años ahora me da igual amigo eran proyectos de epoca los rd ni existian en esos años, bueno en chile aun cuesta encontrarlos yo los importo de china. Aunque ahora uso transistores que con 1w obtienes 1000 a la salida.


----------



## elektrocom (Feb 17, 2018)

por aca no hay problema con los rd15, pero de china no dejan entrar en cantidad sino sos importador, pero como se consiguen facil no hay problema, podrias poner el diagrama y fotos del circuito que usas para 1 kwatt, con el blf188xr , probe en la misma placa 200 y 500 watt, pero no me animo a poner un blf188 en la misma , tendria que hacerla platear, por seguridad, pero como no tengo demanda lo dejo para mas adelante


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Feb 17, 2018)

Hola a todos , pude veer un TX de FM ,  600W armado con un transistor BLF188XR y excitado por  un TX Chino de 7W , todo alimentado por una unica fuente Conmutada de Servidor (48V x 31A y 12V x 2A)    
Todo muy chico (conpacto)  y tanbien muy  leviano (poco peso)    
Att,
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## elektrocom (Feb 18, 2018)

hola Daniel, pero esta largando menos de la potencia que rinde ese transistor, porque,? estara rota la mitad delñ mismo?


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Feb 18, 2018)

elektrocom dijo:


> hola Daniel, pero esta largando menos de la potencia que rinde ese transistor, porque,? estara rota la mitad delñ mismo?


En realidade solamente pude veer ese equipo ligado y  funcionando y como ese fue armado internamente , lastima en aquele momento no tener disponible en las manos una camara fotografica para registrar .
Quizaz la tensión de alimentación del pallet no estabas correcta o la potencia del excitador Chino estabas una tanto baja , nose bein.
Una cosa que no acuerdo nin a palos  era la falta del circuito reflectometro en la salida para la debida protección del transistor en caso de falla de la Antena , mucho enbuera lo fabricante garantiza imunidade a total desadaptación de inpedancias en la salida para transistores con final "XR" en su matricula.      
Att,
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## elektrocom (Feb 18, 2018)

un amigo mio constructor puso un transistor de esos blf188xr y se olvido deponerle la antena y lo dejo en marcha hasta el otro dia, y no paso nada, le puso la antena y salio andando con la potencia que debia, parece que funcion la proteccion interna del transistor,


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Feb 19, 2018)

Hasta onde se los transistores NXP (Next Phillips) con terminación "XR" en la matricula significa que ese nuevo tipo es imune a total desadaptación de inpedancias (ROE = infinito) 
Hay un video en la Internet que demonstra ese efecto , veer en : https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8ziYqjMQGEQ

Att,
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## elektrocom (Feb 19, 2018)

ok, no sabia que el blf578 tambien se aguantaba roe infinito, aparte es mas barato, que el blf177xr


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Feb 20, 2018)

elektrocom dijo:


> ok, no sabia que el blf578 tambien se aguantaba roe infinito, aparte es mas barato, que el blf177xr


BLF578 NO suporta ROE infinita , ya la versión BLF578XR SI , ese fue especialmente "turbinado" para aguantar desaforos y malos tratos , jajajajajaja!.
Att,
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## WNMC LOPEZ (Mar 31, 2018)

hola amigos he aqui un generador stereo de buena calidad,..
ya provado,.


----------



## duflos (Abr 2, 2018)

Tiene la pcb amigo? desde ya muchas gracias


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Abr 3, 2018)

WNMC LOPEZ dijo:


> hola amigos he aqui un generador stereo de buena calidad,..
> ya provado,.


!Hola a todos , hay un equivoco en ese dibujo que NO deja funcionar nin a palos ese encoder estereo!.
Falta una conección de Tierra o Masa entre la unión de dos resistores de 4,7KOhmios que estan conectados a lo pino 3 dels amplificadores operacionales que  amplificam los dos canales de Audio antes de adentrar en la llave analogica CD4066.
Sin esa conección de Tierra o Masa polarizamos la entrada positiva dels amplificadores operacionales con +12V y asi eses si quedan trabado en esa misma  tensión en su salida , cuando lo correcto es funcionar a mea tensión de VCC o sea 6V de modo lo Audio puder escursionar entre 0V y VCC.
!Suerte en los desahollos!.
Att,
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## duflos (Abr 3, 2018)

Compañeros ... una pregunta , voy a probar el del post numero 275 , ahora el tema es que consigo el cristal que dice 3.579545mhz y no con la numeracion 3.57mhz este me sirve igual ? Desde ya muchas gracias amigos


----------



## tiago (Abr 3, 2018)

Si que te sirve.

Saludos.


----------



## duflos (Abr 10, 2018)

Hola compañeros termine el codificador con el cristal 3.57 ... obiamente puse el que consegui en el mensaje anterior pero no logro que prenda la luz del receptor estereo ... en realidad el equipo que tengo pone estereo en el display pero por mas que mueva el preset de 50k no hace nada el sonido sale perfecto pero no en estereo jajaja espero me den una mano con este desde ya muchas gracias.


----------



## ricbevi (Abr 10, 2018)

Esta seguro de los valores de estos capacitores(10pF) me parecen grande para dicha capacidad.
Si fueran mas grande olvídate que el cristal oscile....solda el cristal pegado al PCB, en RF las conexiones largas hacen macanas.

Ric.


----------



## WNMC LOPEZ (Abr 10, 2018)

buenas  amigos,
si amigo daniel se me escapo comentarles eso del tierra para el LM324.
y el cristal que usa es de los que bienen en todos los tv., saludos amigos,...


----------



## duflos (Abr 10, 2018)

ricbevi dijo:


> Esta seguro de los valores de estos capacitores(10pF) me parecen grande para dicha capacidad.
> Si fueran mas grande olvídate que el cristal oscile....solda el cristal pegado al PCB, en RF las conexiones largas hacen macanas.
> 
> Ric.
> Ver el archivo adjunto 165660


compañero si son de 10 pf  , encontré que un capacitor electrolítico estaba al revés , lo puse como correspondía pero no hay diferencia no hace nada al mover los preset , otra cosa el regulador me habia quedado invertido lo di vuelta pero lo mismo , cambie todos los integrados y tampoco ningún efecto el audio sale con buen volumen , en el balance del receptor ambos canales se escucha bien (mientra que el otro que hice con el pic se escucha un lado mas bajo ) Pero no hay manera que enganche el estéreo no se si alguien mas lo hizo para que me pueda guiar un poco a que puede deberse esto saludos ...

PD. el cristal estaba así porque estaba probando conseguí el 3.579545 mhz y el 3.575611mhz ningun resultado ..
Voy a tener que esperar tener un ociloscopio a mano parece que se si nesecita  desde ya muchas gracias


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Abr 10, 2018)

Hola a todos , la salida es sacar un osciloscopio y chequear si lo paso oscilador realmente anda como debe.
Un frequenzimetro digital tanbien serias muy bienvenido para chequear la frequenzia del tono piloto.
!Suerte en los desahollos!.
Att,
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## DJ_Glenn (Abr 11, 2018)

Duflos, tal cual dice Daniel, lo primero es verificar que el oscilador funcione. De modo que deberías retirar el CD4040 a fin de poder probar solamente el CD4011. Ahí deberías tener los 3759.545khz. Si hasta ahí todo está bien, se puede colocar el CD4040 y verificar que en la pata 2 se tengan 76.160khz (el de 3575.611 es más adecuado, ya que al final de todas las divisiones, daría 19,019khz en el tono piloto; eso sin haber intervenido en el oscilador para modificar su frecuencia), retirá el CD4013. Si hasta ahí todo va bien, retirá el CD4066 y colocá el CD4013. En las patas 1, 11, 2 y 5, deberías tener 38,08khz, y en la pata 13, deberías tener 19,04khz. Hasta aquí las verificaciones referidas al oscilador y los divisores. Una vez verificado todo esto, se podría pasar a la etapa de audio (LM3900) y multiplexado (CD4066). Teniendo en cuenta que el diagrama del post #327 tiene sus datos faltantes, y asumiendo que supiste interpretarlos, hasta aquí las verificaciones deberían dar como las describo.

Daniel Lopes insistió mucho sobre cuestiones de estabilidad y de exactitud del tono piloto (en este y otros temas). Y realmente tiene razón. Refiere que el tono piloto debe ser de 19000 hz, con error máximo de +/-2hz. Sin instrumental, o sin el adecuado oscilador, a veces es muy difícil llegar a ese valor, y es verdad que muchos receptores ignoran el estéreo si no se respeta eso. Tengamos en cuenta, que sin modificaciones, un cristal de 3579.545 daría un tono piloto cercano a 19040 hz, y esto puede hacer que algunos receptores interpreten el estéreo, y que otros lo ignoren.


----------



## duflos (Abr 14, 2018)

Funcionando termino de realizar unas puebas y les paso la tonteria que era Jajaaj como siempre les agradezco mucho a todos


----------



## duflos (Abr 28, 2018)

Estoy armando el pira , los comentarios parecen son muy buenos el anterior con cristal de 3.57 va bastante bien sonido parejo en ambos canales , el del pic 16f84 sonido bastante aceptable pero me generaba ruido de fondo y un canal me salia un poco mas bajo que el otro , ahora voy a probar el pira ,les cuento.. ojo hablo del punto de vista a lo que ami me paso no digo que los circuitos no funcionen si no que voy probando a ver cual es el que mejor logro hacer andar saludos les estare contando cual es el resulrado en mi caso saludos


----------



## duflos (Abr 30, 2018)

hola muchachos tiene un sonido bárbaro muy buen audio el famoso pira ,buena separación , no tiene ruido de fondo espectacular la verdad muy contento, el de arriba anda bien es mas fasil de hacer pero de todos modos el sonido no es de igual calidad que este  gracias por todo saludos


----------



## DJ_Glenn (Abr 30, 2018)

Hola Duflos, cuál era el problema del anterior que hiciste y que hacía que no funcione? y a qué se debe tanto termocontraible en los componentes?


----------



## duflos (Abr 30, 2018)

hola compañero es porque use resistencias en serie para hacer los valores justos , encima le puse termo para que queda mas ordenado y no se vea tanta soldadura y enyapes jajaja (pero es cosa de gusto) solo para tapar , en alguna de esas use resistencias smd en serie y como quedaban diferente de aspecto las tape a todas , el circuito anterior tanto buscar y buscar era tan simple como la masa del ic 4011 jajaja , el pcb no tenia la conección ....


----------



## DJ_Glenn (Abr 30, 2018)

Esos pequeños descuidos resultan en una gran frustración. Pero enhorabuena de que lo hayas sacado andando. También queda claro en como armaste los valores del las resistencias en el último coder que hiciste, en que no hace falta que sean necesariamente con tan baja tolerancia. Tal vez, pera ser más fieles a un modelo ideal, pero con resistencias al 10% tiene que andar bien. Luego les comparto algo en lo que estuve trabajando y que para lo que es, funciona aceptablemente bien...

Adjunto el diagrama de un codificador estéreo simple. Naturalmente no se le puede pedir la calidad de otros proyectos más elaborados, pero es un circuito que tiene un oscilador estable y razonable separación de canales y calidad de sonido, a pesar de que el audio no pasa por ningún proceso tal como preénfasis y demás. El tono piloto puede estar algo alto comparado con el audio obtenido, que puede juzgarse bajo, dependiendo del transmisor que se ocupe.

En principio, este es el mismo circuito que monté ya cuatro veces. La primera versión fue con oscilador rc y un 74ls74 para obtener los tonos de +/-38 y 19khz, y que luego, a partir de la tercera, fuera reemplazado por el cd4017 (como divisor en 4, con lo que se obtienen 19khz en sus salidas 0 a 3, y ocupa diodos configurados como dobladores de frecuencia para obtener los +/-38khz).

 La única modificación que hice respecto a lo que se muesta en este diagrama es agregar un pequeño amplificador a la salida de los transistores que hacen de llaves, y mezclar el tono de 19khz, a la salida de ese amplificador. De esta manera obtuve un mejor nivel de modulación, y dejó de molestar el tono piloto. No recuerdo los valores de los componentes que usé para ese amplificador, así que lo expongo como lo guardé.

Naturalmente no puedo decir que soy el autor del circuito porque no es mío... una parte de una persona, otra de otra, otra de otra, y así... yo sólo hice un rejunte y armé este Frankenstein, que logra funcionar con componentes de propósito general. Queda a manos del experimentador mejorar cualquier detalle.


----------



## lumin (Ago 25, 2018)

duflos dijo:


> hola muchachos tiene un sonido bárbaro muy buen audio el famoso pira ,buena separación , no tiene ruido de fondo espectacular la verdad muy contento, el de arriba anda bien es mas fasil de hacer pero de todos modos el sonido no es de igual calidad que este  gracias por todo saludos


hola duflos  exelente como esta armado,  veo hiciste modificaciones de este pira, por casualidad tienes el pcb y distribución de componentes.Quiero armar este cto pero hay unas resistencias que no consigo esa que son en linea gracias.


----------



## duflos (Ago 25, 2018)

Acá está detallado compañero Saludos 
Pira CZ Stereo Encoder for FM broadcasting


----------



## tiago (Ago 26, 2018)

lumin dijo:


> pero hay unas resistencias que no consigo esa que son en linea gracias.



Ese "problema" está tratado y solucionado en éste mismo hilo.

Saludos.


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Abr 7, 2020)

Hola a todos , dejo aca un Link con lo diseño de un encoder muy bueno : FM Stereo Encoder
Desejo que le gusten y sea util
!Suerte en los desahollos!.
Att,
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## DJ_Glenn (Abr 7, 2020)

Un clásico Daniel, tengo uno por acá y anda muy bien. El codificador estéreo de M31 y el viejo de Mafer FM XXI, son esencialmente este mismo.


----------



## Andrxx (Abr 7, 2020)

Daniel Lopes dijo:


> Hola a todos , dejo aca un Link con lo diseño de un encoder muy bueno : FM Stereo Encoder
> Desejo que le gusten y sea util
> !Suerte en los desahollos!.
> Att,
> Daniel Lopes.


Daniel, ese codificador es uno de los que publicó la revista Nueva Electrónica y el que usaban los equipos clónicos WHIK, también he llegado a ver codificadores estéreo ARISTON (el FM-30) con ese mismo modelo de codificador!!!! El problema creo de hacerlo hoy está en el MPF102.


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Abr 7, 2020)

Andrxx dijo:


> Daniel, ese codificador es uno de los que publicó la revista Nueva Electrónica y el que usaban los equipos clónicos WHIK, también he llegado a ver codificadores estéreo ARISTON (el FM-30) con ese mismo modelo de codificador!!!! El problema creo de hacerlo hoy está en el MPF102.


Pero creo que un Jfet tipo BF245 o un  2N3819 o mismo un J310 pueda reenplazar lo jubilado MPF102 (habrias que esperimentar al azar) !
Att,
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## ricbevi (Abr 7, 2020)

El problema de ese oscilador es que debería oscilar con un filtro de 456KHz y no 455KHz como dice el esquema máxime que tiene una carga de capacitores en paralelo lo que hace que este tienda a bajar de frecuencia en vez de subir por lo que a la salida no da los 19KHz exacto si no 18,xxx.

Posiblemente en la época que se publicó el esquema era aceptable pero en la "era digital" no se si todos los decodificadores tomarán la señal como válida para engancharse.

Yo me parece que lo reforme pero hace tanto tiempo de esto que no se que hice en aquel momento y si guarde documentación de lo hecho ya que en aquella época con menos años confiaba todo a la "memoria de elefante" en contraposición de ahora que todo se documenta porque si no pasa a "la galaxia mas próxima".

Seguramente hice algún oscilador con un filtro de 455 pero solo con una sección y usando un BF245 o un 2A245 o similar por que en ese entonces no contaba con MPF102.

Se que ese circuito era bastante "mañero" para arrancar.

De hacer algo hoy en día y con el tema del RDS, a mi entender, sería conveniente que el codificador implementado incluya este para no tener que andar haciendo adaptaciones/modificaciones o a al menos la sincronización externa/interna con ese tipo de dispositivos.

Saludos.


----------



## Andrxx (Abr 7, 2020)

ricbevi dijo:


> El problema de ese oscilador es que debería oscilar con un filtro de 456KHz y no 455KHz como dice el esquema máxime que tiene una carga de capacitores en paralelo lo que hace que este tienda a bajar de frecuencia en vez de subir por lo que a la salida no da los 19KHz exacto si no 18,xxx.
> 
> Posiblemente en la época que se publicó el esquema era aceptable pero en la "era digital" no se si todos los decodificadores tomarán la señal como válida para engancharse.
> 
> ...


Exacto, de hecho, yo lo tengo dentro de un equipo clónico Whik y en mi movil nokia el estereo no engancha, en las demás radios si, hasta en mi smartphone Android, pero efectivamente como dices, al estar la subportadora un poco desviada aparece un pequeño pitido, muy inaudible pero aparece, en la minicadena Aiwa el estereo engancha pero no a la primera y cuando lo hace como he dicho se escucha como un ligero silbido. Eso si, la calidad de audio en general es bastante buena y yo en lo personal estoy muy contento con el. Sobre el RDS si se introduce mezclado con el audio en la entrada se transmite, otra cosa es que sea correcto ya que el RDS y el estéreo no van sincronizados.


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Abr 7, 2020)

Hola a todos , hay resonadores ceramicos de 2 terminales que andan en 456Khz ,generalmente  son enpleyados en alguns telemandos y en alguns miniconponentes esactamente en lo paso demodulador estereo.
La maioria de los  receptores analogicos enganchan mas facil la demodulación estereo  , ya otros tipos  son mas "duros" o exigentes en esa precisión del tono Piloto (19Khz), equipos de la marca Pionner son maestros en ese caso.
Haora cuanto a lo "pitido" o "silbido" residual que aparece despues de "enganchado" para mi NO es por causa del error de frequenzia del tono Piloto y si algun tono Supersonico presente en la programación de Audio que es transladado a frequencias audibles cuando demultiplexado en lo paso receptor.
Fontes Digitales de Audio  analogico (PC , Mp3 , CD player , etc..) son ricos en contenido supersonico que nosotros seres humanos NO pudemos ouir , pero despues de multiplexados en lo encoder estereo y cuando demultiplexados en lo decoder estereo pasan a sener ouidos como pitidos y o silbidos.
Una salida es poner buenos filtros pasa bajos con frequenzia de corte en 15Khz y si possible un "Notch" (trampa) em 19Khz en la entrada del encoder estereo ( antes del preenfasis)
Att,
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## ricbevi (Abr 8, 2020)

Referente al "pitido"* Andrxx* prueba colocando un capacitor de 100nF en el pin Nº:10 del MC1648 que en el esquema y placa original falta y es importante para que no haga de las suyas el IC.


----------



## Andrxx (Abr 8, 2020)

ricbevi dijo:


> Referente al "pitido"* Andrxx* prueba colocando un capacitor de 100nF en el pin Nº:10 del MC1648 que en el esquema y placa original falta y es importante para que no haga de las suyas el IC.
> 
> Ver el archivo adjunto 188675


En el esquema que yo digo no hay ningún MC1648 el codificador del que estoy hablando es este... el mismo de Nueva Electrónica.






						FM Stereo Encoder
					

Electronic circuits, projects and tutorials. PCB details, microcontroller projects, power supply, high frequency and audio circuits.




					www.circuitlib.com


----------



## ricbevi (Abr 8, 2020)

Pero el problema puede estar en el oscilador VCO de la placa que estas usando que si es el original que se publicó Nueva Electrónica  el Sintetizador de 800 Canales,  lleva ese IC.
Si no estás usando ese entonces hay que buscar por otro lado a ver dónde está el origen de ese "pitido" a ver si es en la emisión o es un subproducto no deseado en el receptor.


----------



## duflos (Abr 8, 2020)

Que tiene que ver ese integrado con el generador estéreo (mc1648) ....no sera que quiso poner mc1496 ? ese si esta en el circuito señor ricbeci ...


----------



## ricbevi (Abr 8, 2020)

El generador estero no emite por si solo señal al aire y el encargado de eso es el oscilador y sintetizador que genera la onda portadora.

Era muy popular la utilización de la dupla del sintetizador de 800 canales y ese codificador estéreo  de la revista nueva electrónica en las emisoras de la época y en ese sintetizador el VCO está hecho con el IC MC1648 y en el diseño/publicación de dicho esquema, tenia esa omisión y todos los "copiones", repitieron el error de la publicación y no colocaron el dichoso capacitor y en algunos montajes, daba ese molesto sonido/pitido al emitir.

Ese es el origen de mi comentario, por si estaba usando dicha dupla de circuitos/placas.


----------



## pipolanar (Jul 27, 2020)

Buenas tardes, quería saber si alguien hizo un codificador stereo con 2 llaves analógicas, filtrado de armónicos y pudo medir la separación stereo.


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Jul 27, 2020)

pipolanar dijo:


> Buenas tardes, quería saber si alguien hizo un codificador stereo con 2 llaves analógicas, filtrado de armónicos y pudo medir la separación stereo.


Hola caro Don pipolanar , lo gran segredo de la buena separación entre los dos canales de audio (derecho y esquierdo) es lo correcto enfasamento entre lo tono piloto de 19Khz y la frequenzia de amustreo de 38KHz.
Ademas es inprescidible  la buena respuesta en frequenzia banda ancha (amplitud y fase) de todo el camiño del sinal MPX hasta lo modulador de FM.
Lo modulador de FM propriamente dicho tanbien tiene que sener prolijo en eses quesitos de respuesta banda ancha en amplitude y fase.
Un sinal MPX (multiplex) ocupa una banda util de 20Hz hasta 53KHz y esa nesecita sener bien plana en amplitud y fase.
Otro punto importante y delicado es lo filtro de harmonicos pós lo encoder MPX , ese tiene que tener una respuesta bien plana de amplitude y fase hasta 53KHz y despues desa cifra debe filtrar adecuadamente los harmonicos relacionados (2X , 3X , etc...)
Caso ese filtro NO sea bien diseñado seguramente hay desplazamento de fase con la mudanza de frequenazia y  la separación entre los dos  canales  será sacrificada o sea pierda de diafonia (separación entre canales).
!Desejo tener quitado parte de tu enquietude, dudas adicionales pregunte , es un gusto platicar !
Att,
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## pipolanar (Jul 27, 2020)

Daniel Lopes dijo:


> Hola caro Don pipolanar , lo gran segredo de la buena separación entre los dos canales de audio (derecho y esquierdo) es lo correcto enfasamento entre lo tono piloto de 19Khz y la frequenzia de amustreo de 38KHz.
> Ademas es inprescidible  la buena respuesta en frequenzia banda ancha (amplitud y fase) de todo el camiño del sinal MPX hasta lo modulador de FM.
> Lo modulador de FM propriamente dicho tanbien tiene que sener prolijo en eses quesitos de respuesta banda ancha en amplitude y fase.
> Un sinal MPX (multiplex) ocupa una banda util de 20Hz hasta 53KHz y esa nesecita sener bien plana en amplitud y fase.
> ...



Gracias Daniel, todo eso es lo que quiero decir pero también si alguien armó particularmente un circuito y pudo medir la separación stereo. Personalmente simulé varios circuitos desde 2x, 8x y 16x y en un  principio la separación stereo del primero no era buena para frecuencias mayores a 5000 Hz, luego pude diseñar un circuito para mejorar la separación y resulta mejor a 50db con una atenuación de armónicos muy buena, comparable a los de 8x y 16x.

Saludos.


----------



## Gudino Roberto duberlin (Jul 27, 2020)

Hola, en lo personal armé hace años un MPX, con el BA1404. Si bien  no tiene buena separación entre canales, lo que se hizo fue aplicar en la entrada D un porcentaje de -I y respectivamente con la otra entrada.
Así se lograba cancelar la diafonia.


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Jul 27, 2020)

pipolanar dijo:


> Gracias Daniel, todo eso es lo que quiero decir pero también si alguien armó particularmente un circuito y pudo medir la separación stereo. Personalmente simulé varios circuitos desde 2x, 8x y 16x y en un  principio la separación stereo del primero no era buena para frecuencias mayores a 5000 Hz, luego pude diseñar un circuito para mejorar la separación y resulta mejor a 50db con una atenuación de armónicos muy buena, comparable a los de 8x y 16x.
> 
> Saludos.


Interesante dato , se no for de muchas molestias , ?podrias conpartir aca (Foro) ese diseño de tu auctoria para apreciación ?
!Muchas gracias de antemano.
Att,
Daniel Lopes.


Gudino Roberto duberlin dijo:


> Hola, en lo personal armé hace años un MPX, con el BA1404. Si bien  no tiene buena separación entre canales, lo que se hizo fue aplicar en la entrada D un porcentaje de -I y respectivamente con la otra entrada.
> Así se lograba cancelar la diafonia.


Hola estimado conpa Don Gudino Roberto duberlin , interesante ese artificio que hiciste , ?podrias conpartir aca un diagrama esquemactico de como si quedo?.
Att,
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## pipolanar (Jul 27, 2020)

Gudino Roberto duberlin dijo:


> Hola, en lo personal armé hace años un MPX, con el BA1404. Si bien  no tiene buena separación entre canales, lo que se hizo fue aplicar en la entrada D un porcentaje de -I y respectivamente con la otra entrada.
> Así se lograba cancelar la diafonia.



Efectivamente, por ese lado se consigue mejorar bastante a frecuencias bajas y medias, el problema que hay que observar con detenimiento es que al filtrar los armónicos en la señal compuesta para que no modulen, aparece un problema nuevo, el cambio de fase progresivo desde al límite inferior de la suma hasta el límite superior de la resta, es por esta razón que a partir de 5khz la diferencia de fase pesa mucho y juega en contra de la separación stereo. No estoy seguro de dar a conocer todavía mi circuito, puedo comentar que lo simulé al mismo tiempo que uno por sobremuestreo de 16x y las formas resultantes son practicamente iguales, tanto en análisis temporal como frecuencial, obviamente que el de 16x tiene mejor separación aún por que lleva un filtrado menos agresivo, pero teniendo en cuenta que el circuito de dos llaves es muy simple, vale la pena. 
Los primeros intentos de mejorar la separación fueron de 25 dB para arriba, de a poco pude lograr más de 30 dB, cuando cambié el circuito pude subir a 40 dB y finalmente una separación mayor a 50 dB, esto teniendo en cuenta la franja entre 5khz y 15 khz, para el resto la separación es mayor a 60dB. 

Saludos.


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Jul 27, 2020)

pipolanar dijo:


> Efectivamente, por ese lado se consigue mejorar bastante a frecuencias bajas y medias, el problema que hay que observar con detenimiento es que al filtrar los armónicos en la señal compuesta para que no modulen, aparece un problema nuevo, el cambio de fase progresivo desde al límite inferior de la suma hasta el límite superior de la resta, es por esta razón que a partir de 5khz la diferencia de fase pesa mucho y juega en contra de la separación stereo. No estoy seguro de dar a conocer todavía mi circuito, puedo comentar que lo simulé al mismo tiempo que uno por sobremuestreo de 16x y las formas resultantes son practicamente iguales, tanto en análisis temporal como frecuencial, obviamente que el de 16x tiene mejor separación aún por que lleva un filtrado menos agresivo, pero teniendo en cuenta que el circuito de dos llaves es muy simple, vale la pena.
> Los primeros intentos de mejorar la separación fueron de 25 dB para arriba, de a poco pude lograr más de 30 dB, cuando cambié el circuito pude subir a 40 dB y finalmente una separación mayor a 50 dB, esto teniendo en cuenta la franja entre 5khz y 15 khz, para el resto la separación es mayor a 60dB.
> 
> Saludos.


Bueno , mismo que logre una separación de 70dB entre canales derecho y esquierdo , ?quien tiene disponible en las manos un receptor tan prolijo a punto de perceber una alta cifra asi?
!Jo personalmente dudo que los receptores de FM estereo mas  comuns logre pasar de los 30dB de separación entre canales derecho y esquierdo.
Cuanto a los receptores profisionales alta-gamma quizaz pase de los 40 o nomas que 45 dB en toda banda de audio util (20Hz hasta 15Khz).
Un tipo que me encanta demasiadamente es lo "Technics st 8080" , ese model tiene un tratamento todo especial y muy diferenziado  en su circuitos  demultiplex si cuando conparado a otros equipos receptores de FM , veer mejor en : Technics ST-8080
Att,
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## pipolanar (Ago 3, 2020)

Norma Técnica SC-S2-82.09 (Norma para transmisores de radiodifusión sonora estereofónica por modulación de frecuencia).

Especifica entre otras cosas, el valor mínimo de la separación stereo y los procedimientos de medición.


----------



## pipolanar (Ago 4, 2020)

Hasta ahora, después de algunos retoques, la separación entre canales es mayor a 58.7 dB.


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Ago 4, 2020)

pipolanar dijo:


> Hasta ahora, después de algunos retoques, la separación entre canales es mayor a 58.7 dB.
> 
> Ver el archivo adjunto 194473


!Interesante dato  seres curioso , ? podrias esplicar como logras obtener ejelentes cifras tal cual en lo grafico arriba?
!Saludos cordeales desde Brasil!.
Att,
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## pipolanar (Ago 4, 2020)

Daniel Lopes dijo:


> !Interesante dato  seres curioso , ? podrias esplicar como logras obtener ejelentes cifras tal cual en lo grafico arriba?
> !Saludos cordeales desde Brasil!.
> Att,
> Daniel Lopes.


Las cifras del gráfico corresponden a la simulación de mi circuito de acuerdo al procedimiento de medición de la separación stereo correspondiente a la norma que adjunté. La amplitud que elegí para un canal (I/D) fué de 1.75 Volt para cada tono de 40, 100, 500, 1000, 5000 y 15000 Hz mientras el otro canal no presentaba señal de manera inversa (D/I) y lo mismo de manera cruzada. Se armó un circuito que simula la decodificación con un par de llaves analógicas y un valor de ciclo de trabajo y fase adecuado y se tomó nota de los valores de las salidas de este circuito, se calcularon los dB correspondientes de cada medición y la diferencia resultante. Vale aclarar que tanto el circuito decodificador como el codificador están en condiciones ideales y la realidad es un poco diferente porque cada componente discreto responde a una distribución gaussiana, tiene un valor medio y un desvío standard, luego se espera que se degraden estas cifras en el circuito en su conjunto en un porcentaje de circuitos (por ejemplo de acuerdo a las normas MIL), lo bueno es tener los valores de diseño lo más alto que se pueda para que la realidad esté dentro de parámetros aceptables de acuerdo a la norma e identificar los componentes críticos. Lamentablemente no puedo dar detalles de mi circuito por el momento porque estoy estudiando la posibilidad de patentarlo si es que no fué hecho con anterioridad (no tanto por razones económicas), ya que hasta ahora no ví nada parecido en ninguna publicación y estuve mucho tiempo pensando en como mejorar algo que parecía imposible y estoy muy satisfecho con estos resultados.

Adjunto una simulación con la señal de 19 Khz de unos 0.17 V y en cada canal un tono de 400 Khz con amplitud de 0.875 V en contrafase.


Saludos


pipolanar dijo:


> Las cifras del gráfico corresponden a la simulación de mi circuito de acuerdo al procedimiento de medición de la separación stereo correspondiente a la norma que adjunté. La amplitud que elegí para un canal (I/D) fué de 1.75 Volt para cada tono de 40, 100, 500, 1000, 5000 y 15000 Hz mientras el otro canal no presentaba señal de manera inversa (D/I) y lo mismo de manera cruzada. Se armó un circuito que simula la decodificación con un par de llaves analógicas y un valor de ciclo de trabajo y fase adecuado y se tomó nota de los valores de las salidas de este circuito, se calcularon los dB correspondientes de cada medición y la diferencia resultante. Vale aclarar que tanto el circuito decodificador como el codificador están en condiciones ideales y la realidad es un poco diferente porque cada componente discreto responde a una distribución gaussiana, tiene un valor medio y un desvío standard, luego se espera que se degraden estas cifras en el circuito en su conjunto en un porcentaje de circuitos (por ejemplo de acuerdo a las normas MIL), lo bueno es tener los valores de diseño lo más alto que se pueda para que la realidad esté dentro de parámetros aceptables de acuerdo a la norma e identificar los componentes críticos. Lamentablemente no puedo dar detalles de mi circuito por el momento porque estoy estudiando la posibilidad de patentarlo si es que no fué hecho con anterioridad (no tanto por razones económicas), ya que hasta ahora no ví nada parecido en ninguna publicación y estuve mucho tiempo pensando en como mejorar algo que parecía imposible y estoy muy satisfecho con estos resultados.
> 
> Adjunto una simulación con la señal de 19 Khz de unos 0.17 V y en cada canal un tono de 400 Khz con amplitud de 0.875 V en contrafase.
> 
> ...


La señal de 19 Khz está generada con otro par de llaves y un filtro pasabajo de frecuencia de corte adecuada para que esté sincronizada con la onda  de 38 Khz.


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Ago 5, 2020)

pipolanar dijo:


> Las cifras del gráfico corresponden a la simulación de mi circuito de acuerdo al procedimiento de medición de la separación stereo correspondiente a la norma que adjunté. La amplitud que elegí para un canal (I/D) fué de 1.75 Volt para cada tono de 40, 100, 500, 1000, 5000 y 15000 Hz mientras el otro canal no presentaba señal de manera inversa (D/I) y lo mismo de manera cruzada. Se armó un circuito que simula la decodificación con un par de llaves analógicas y un valor de ciclo de trabajo y fase adecuado y se tomó nota de los valores de las salidas de este circuito, se calcularon los dB correspondientes de cada medición y la diferencia resultante. Vale aclarar que tanto el circuito decodificador como el codificador están en condiciones ideales y la realidad es un poco diferente porque cada componente discreto responde a una distribución gaussiana, tiene un valor medio y un desvío standard, luego se espera que se degraden estas cifras en el circuito en su conjunto en un porcentaje de circuitos (por ejemplo de acuerdo a las normas MIL), lo bueno es tener los valores de diseño lo más alto que se pueda para que la realidad esté dentro de parámetros aceptables de acuerdo a la norma e identificar los componentes críticos. Lamentablemente no puedo dar detalles de mi circuito por el momento porque estoy estudiando la posibilidad de patentarlo si es que no fué hecho con anterioridad (no tanto por razones económicas), ya que hasta ahora no ví nada parecido en ninguna publicación y estuve mucho tiempo pensando en como mejorar algo que parecía imposible y estoy muy satisfecho con estos resultados.
> 
> Adjunto una simulación con la señal de 19 Khz de unos 0.17 V y en cada canal un tono de 400 Khz con amplitud de 0.875 V en contrafase.
> 
> ...


Hummmmm , entiendo , todo hasta la hora es simulado en conputador (virtual y ideal) .
Haora volvemos a nuestro mundo real ,? lo que tienes de armado en efectivo y que resultados tienes obtenidos?
!Saludos!.
Att,
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## Gudino Roberto duberlin (Ago 5, 2020)

Daniel Lopes dijo:


> Interesante dato , se no for de muchas molestias , ?podrias conpartir aca (Foro) ese diseño de tu auctoria para apreciación ?
> !Muchas gracias de antemano.
> Att,
> Daniel Lopes.
> ...


Hola Daniel! Perdón, recién leo tu mensaje.
Apenas tenga tiempo subo esquema.
Básicamente se trata de un par de op-amp, con ganancia 1.


----------



## pipolanar (Ago 8, 2020)

Finalmente, luego de mínimos ajustes, la separación stéreo del circuito es mayor a 65 dB, con una atenuación de 51 dB respecto al armónico más significativo no deseado en 129 kHz (usando dos tonos de 400 Hz y 15 Khz y 1.75V de amplitud ambos).


----------



## pipolanar (Ago 8, 2020)

pipolanar dijo:


> Finalmente, luego de mínimos ajustes, la separación stéreo del circuito es mayor a 65 dB, con una atenuación de 51 dB respecto al armónico más significativo no deseado en 129 kHz (usando dos tonos de 400 Hz y 15 Khz y 1.75V de amplitud ambos).
> 
> 
> Ver el archivo adjunto 194653


En realidad donde dice atenuación de 51 dB debería ser -51dB (0.0025 V) para ese armónico con los valores de tensión especificados.


----------



## pipolanar (Ago 9, 2020)

Cómo medir separación stereo con osciloscopio (misma metodología con el simulador de circuitos).

Measuring FM Stereo Separation with an Oscilloscope – Bext

Diferentes mediciones de transmisión FM con analizador de espectro:


----------



## 221ford (Ago 28, 2020)

Amigos, creo que hablan de éste codificador estéreo. En su momento lo investigué y llegué a que era muy similar al de Plaquetodo. La diferencia estaba en un componente que es un resonador. La placa que tengo usa uno de encapsulado de color verde y dice 457 en su seriegrafía. Lo tengo desde el año 1998. Recuerdo que al escucharlo en centro musicales, radiograbadores estéreo de la época se sentía en oído como envolvente suave. Hablamos en una época que transmitía con cassette y cd . Lo probé alguna vez con pc y mp3, sonaba a mi oído como si no tuviera codificador. Es mas hoy todos suenan plano ni el indicador estéreo aparece en los equipos.


----------



## duflos (Nov 8, 2020)

Hola compañeros , les cuento realize el generador panaxis (Daniel  lopez lo subio al foro), lo unico que cambie fue que le agregue el divosor de 19khz y 38khz que realizó el señor Moisés Calderon  , la verdad me gusta muchisimo el sonido ... o sera que me gusta mas lo análogo jajjaa , se los recomiendo saludos y gracias a todos por el material


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Nov 9, 2020)

duflos dijo:


> Hola compañeros , les cuento realize el generador panaxis (Daniel  lopez lo subio al foro), lo unico que cambie fue que le agregue el divosor de 19khz y 38khz que realizó el señor Moisés Calderon  , la verdad me gusta muchisimo el sonido ... o sera que me gusta mas lo análogo jajjaa , se los recomiendo saludos y gracias a todos por el material


!Hola caro Don duflos , felicitaciones por tu ezicto !
Serias genial que aportase los diagramas esquemactico de todo lo encoder despues de listo como si quedou
Att,
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## duflos (Nov 9, 2020)

Aca le dejo como quedo  amigo Daniel , le cuento el diseño esta en el foro lo subio Moisés  Calderon  saludos


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Nov 9, 2020)

duflos dijo:


> Aca le dejo como quedo  amigo Daniel , le cuento el diseño esta en el foro lo subio Moisés  Calderon  saludos


Dica , sienpre enpleye capacitores de poliester mectalizado , polipropileno  o Mylar en los circuitos de Audio ,filtros activos , acoplamento de audio , etc......,  capacitores ceramicos disco (lenteja) NO son prolijos a andar por eses "pagos"
!Suerte!
Att,
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## duflos (Nov 9, 2020)

Del valor eran los únicos que tenia  amigo Daniel.... le aseguro que funciona realmente bien sonido muy limpio y profundo la verdad a mi me gusta mas que el pira , pero bueno eso va en gusto , lo siento mas natural al audio no asi , con el pira que parece como mas digital-izado o no se como explicarlo , eso de los capacitores lo voy a tener en cuenta para próximos proyectos de este tipo ..muchas gracias por su recomendación , siempre muy atento amigo saludos desde argentina ..

pd; ACÁ EL DIVISOR 





						PLL 1 vatio Veronica
					

Hola gente, soy principiante en este tema y he estado haciendo pruebas solo con  el sinte de verónica intentando acoplarlo a otros transmisores con el BA1404 pero no he tenido éxito, entonces he decidido montar el verónica completo pero el tema de las bobinas  no lo tengo muy claro apesar de que...




					www.forosdeelectronica.com


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Dic 17, 2020)

duflos dijo:


> Del valor eran los únicos que tenia  amigo Daniel.... le aseguro que funciona realmente bien sonido muy limpio y profundo la verdad a mi me gusta mas que el pira , pero bueno eso va en gusto , lo siento mas natural al audio no asi , con el pira que parece como mas digital-izado o no se como explicarlo , eso de los capacitores lo voy a tener en cuenta para próximos proyectos de este tipo ..muchas gracias por su recomendación , siempre muy atento amigo saludos desde argentina ..
> 
> pd; ACÁ EL DIVISOR
> 
> ...


Hola caro Don duflos , te dejo aca en anexo un manual de un transmissor de FM alta gama.
Con el es possible estudiar los circuitos de su encoder estereo que tiene especificaciones muy prolijas .
Los conponentes enpleyados NO son de otro mundo , quizaz anime a clonarlo!
Att,
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## duflos (Dic 17, 2020)

Ya en este finde le paso lo que le prometi señor Daniel  estoy a full con trabajo asi estudia como se comporta ese encoder gracias por la info


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Dic 17, 2020)

duflos dijo:


> Ya en este finde le paso lo que le prometi señor Daniel  estoy a full con trabajo asi estudia como se comporta ese encoder gracias por la info


Te recomendo altamente a estudiar cuando puedas lo manual que subi arriba .
Lo encoder estereo promete una separación entre canales de 65dB , ejelente respuesta en frequenzia , bajisima distorción harmonica  e elevadisima relación sinal/ruido.
Hace uso de técnica de oversampling (sobreamustreo) , generación digital del tono piloto y lo mejor de todo sin recorrer a PICs o uProcesadores , o sea todo digital es basado en conponentes discretos!
Lo PLL tanbien es mucho interesante y hace uso del CI arquiconocido  tipo MC145152 del Motorola.
Att,
Daniel Lopes.


----------

